# Aufbau eines 16Zoll von Null beginnend?



## Kwietsch (21. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem unsere Tochter mit Ihrem Kokua Jumper zunächst mal gar nicht warm wurde, und ich bereits dachte mein neues Betätigungsfeld Kinderbikes wäre bereits tot, hat sich das Blatt gewendet.

Mit 2,5 ging es los, dass Ihr heißgeliebtes Puky Wutsch doof wurde. 2 oder 3 Kurztests des Jumper verliefen nach kurzer Begeisterung noch im Sand, aber jetzt mit kurz nach 3 (Jahren) ist sie hellauf begeistert. Sie fährt am liebsten über Holzbrücken mit Rampen. Mein Jubelschrei "Northshore" wurde von mütterlicher Seite zum Glück nicht direkt mit "Bikepark" in Verbindung gebracht. Teilweise machen wir kilometerlange Touren durch den Wald mit dem Laufrad (Eltern meist zu Fuß oder Papa mit dem 80er Jahre BMX). Wir werden Ihr noch etwas Zeit damit lassen, denken aber inzwischen über das kommende 16Zoll mir Pedalerie nach.

Ich bin noch nicht festgelegt, aber ich plane ein Kubikes 16, nachdem ich über die verschiedensten Threads hier Infos gesammelt habe. Eins von der Stange kann ich kaufen, aber keine Individualität einbringen. Da wäre zusätzlich noch meine Bastelwut als Ausgleich zum Job.

Würde es einigermaßen Sinn machen, das Rad aus Einzelteilen aufzubauen? Gebrauchte findet man kaum. Sollte jemand gebraucht verkaufen, auch andere 16 Zoll Geräte die taugen würden, wäre ich interessiert.

Hier der Plan:
Rahmen kaufen. Aufbauen. Ganz einfach.

Hier die zahlreichen Fragen:
Gabel passend dazu oder gibt es noch was leichteres?

Laufradsatz, selbst aufbauen (zentrieren müsste ich machen lassen)? Welche Felgen? Welche Naben? Eventuell was mit Discaufnahme? Die Disc am Jumper hinten wird genutzt wie nix gutes...

Kurbel, fertig kaufen? Oder was kürzen (müsste ich auch machen lassen)? Habe noch eine ältere 3fach Deore LX aus nem Scott Boulder der 90er Jahre im Keller liegen, könnte man die nutzen?

Stütze und Lenker Carbon wäre wieder geplant.

Farbe wäre (Stand gestern) "irgendwie pink und orange und grün..." gewünscht, egal wie, von der Stange gäbe es das eh nicht.

Bremse dann eben sehr leichte Felgenbremsen oder was mit Disc.

Jetzt tobt Euch mal gedanklich aus, danke für jeden Input.
An monetären Aufwänden würde es bei nem Aufbau nicht scheitern müssen, da sich die Kleckerbeträge immer gut an der Controllerin im Haus vorbeischleusen lassen  Den Preis vom Jumper hat sie bisher noch nicht erfahren, ich kann schweigen.
Zusätzlich kann ich schrauben, hab keine 3 linken Hände, gute Kontakte zu Metallern (sowohl als auch) sind vorhanden, Maschinenpark habe ich leider keinen.

Was sagen die Profis hier? Unfug oder machen?


----------



## KIV (21. August 2017)

Vorweg erstmal: "Guter Plan!"

Aber lassen sich die vielfältigen Sonderwünsche nicht mit Suburb evtl besser umsetzen..?
Oder ein gebrauchtes Kania Bike, da kannste dann auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen noch Diskaufnahmen dranbraten (lassen).
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-kania/k0
An deren 16" gefällt mir das noch tiefere "Oberrohr".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (21. August 2017)

Find ich gut. Machen!
Rahmen mit Gabel von Kubikes kaufen und loslegen. Teile finden sich, auch wird dir hier geholfen.

https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Fahrradteile/Rahmen---Gabel/Rahmen-Gabel-Set-KUbikes-16.html


----------



## Kwietsch (21. August 2017)

Gebrauchtware ist eben auch sehr teuer. Wenn ich den Plan oben hartnäckig verfolge, werfe ich vom Gebrauchtrad gleich wieder alles bis auf den Rahmen weg. Warum dann nicht für 165 Rahmen und Gabel nehmen statt 200+ zahlen und dann auf Rahmen und Gabel strippen...

Einfach wird die Entscheidung nicht


----------



## KIV (21. August 2017)

Naja, zumindest ist lt. Deinem Eröffnungspost die Felgenbremse auch noch ne Option. Da kannste dann ja etliche Teile behalten.

Und zB die Kurbel ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Deine olle Deore ist nicht 'compact', oder..?


----------



## Kwietsch (21. August 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest ist lt. Deinem Eröffnungspost die Felgenbremse auch noch ne Option. Da kannste dann ja etliche Teile behalten.
> 
> Und zB die Kurbel ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Deine olle Deore ist nicht 'compact', oder..?



Ja,  das stimmt, Felgenbremse als Option. Wobei ich bekennender Scheibenfreund bin. 

Die Kurbel ist von nem MTB aus den 90ern, steckt momentan in einer 1x10 Resterampe.  Ich hatte aber im Kopf das so eine hier mal gekürzt würde, muss ich nochmal nach suchen.


----------



## Linipupini (21. August 2017)

Hier wurden schon einige Kurbeln gekürzt, meist aber alte 5 Arm, Vierkantkurbeln mit LK 94 o. 110. Da sind leider die Kettenblätter sehr begrenzt min. 32 Zähne und schon gar keine Spezialblätter zu bekommen.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. August 2017)

Ja, genau so eine Kurbel ist das... 33er Blatt ist da aktuell drauf. Reicht zum Brötchen holen... 

Gut. Ich durchforste mal den Gebrauchtmarkt. Falls mir was zuläuft,  kann ich zunächst mal Daten aufnehmen und dann weiter planen. 

Ansonsten wird es ein Rahmenset. 

Für weitere Ideen bin ich offen, aber der Anfang ist mit dem Thread mal gemacht. 

Zunächst nur die Hirngespinste, aber ich werde nach und nach posten, wie der Stand des ersten Bikes ist. 

Das Laufrad bekommt dann ne Vitrine ;-)


----------



## spicy-doc (21. August 2017)

oder so einen Rahmen......
https://www.commencal-store.com/cadre-ramones-16-yellow-2017-c2x22409334


----------



## giant_r (21. August 2017)

schoene idee, ist aboniert...
wenn du mit scheibenbremse aufbauen willst, musst du an allen rahmen anfangen zu basteln. auch wenn bei uns ein 16ku läuft, der commençal rahmen ist eine gute und relativ günstige ausgangsbasis. musst aber dann auch sehen welche gabel dazu. china carbon gibt es wohl auch in 16" mit disc, wenn du lange genug suchst und nachfragst. das rahmen set von kubike finde ich aber preislich auch mehr als fair. wenn du leute hast, die dir die discaufnahmen anschweissen können, ist das keine schlechte loesung. zur kurbel hat linipupini ja schon was angemerkt.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. August 2017)

Zur Bremse...ich hab jemanden der beruflich Alu schweißt. Das wäre kaum ein Problem. Für mich steht und fällt das mit der Verfügbarkeit von Naben mit passenden Einbaubreiten, denn wie am Kokua mit nem Adapter möchte ich das nicht mehr machen,  wenn mehr Kind und Rad gebremst werden muss.

Der Commencal Rahmen ist sehr günstig. Welches Mehrgewicht erkaufe ich mir da, weiß das jemand?

Ich hab auf Anhieb keine Angabe gefunden.

Aber bis hierher schon ein dickes Danke für die Ideen und Horizonterweiterungen!

Ich spinne den Faden mal weiter.
Rahmen Commencal oder Kubikes,  Discaufnahme anschweißen, China Carbon Disc Gabel 16 Zoll. Gibt's beim Ali Express, nur oberflächlich gesucht. 
Nabe vorn 100mm Disc, Nabe hinten vermutlich 115mm Disc und Freilaufritzel. Was nimmt man da? Kenne mich in dem Bereich nicht aus. 120er Naben sind mir bekannt.
Welche Felgen?
Welche Speichen? 
Wie weit kann man die Speichenanzahl reduzieren bei 16 bis 17kg Kind? 

Vorbau vermutlich wieder KCNC Flyride und ein Carbonriser. Leni kommt mit den sehr dünnen Griffen am Jumper auch mit nem Erwachsenen Lenker zurecht.

Carbon Sattelstütze oder eben wieder ne leichte Alu gekürzt auf Mindestmaß und irgendwann durch längere ersetzt,  
so hab ich es beim Jumper gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (21. August 2017)

Gewicht Commencal Ramones 16:
Immerhin günstig, manche Details sind recht lieblos umgesetzt. Für mehr als 60€ würde ich ihn nicht nochmal kaufen.

Naben für den Commencalrahmen: Im Trialbereich gibt es 116mm Naben für Schraub-/Freilaufritzel (nur die großen mit BSA-Gewinde) und Discaufnahme.


----------



## Linipupini (21. August 2017)

Der Commencal is wirklich schön und super günstig.
Was hat denn der für eine Nabenbreite hinten? Ist doch nicht 115mm?
Evtl. ne Sram 2- gang Automatik Nabe einbauen.


----------



## Surtre (21. August 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Der Commencal is wirklich schön und super günstig.
> Was hat denn der für eine Nabenbreite hinten? Ist doch nicht 115mm?
> Evtl. ne Sram 2- gang Automatik Nabe einbauen.



115/116mm Naben nimmt der Rahmen auf.


----------



## ccpirat (21. August 2017)

Ich hatte auch Supurb, Commencal, Early Rider und Kubikes auf der Liste.

Gestern ist mir dann durch Zufall ein Kubike 16 für 240,- in Top Zustand über den Weg gelaufen, da musste ich nicht lang überlegen. Steht jetzt im Keller und wartet auf den Umbau.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. August 2017)

Ich schaue aktuell noch und werde zwischen Kubike und dem Commencal entscheiden.
@Surtre Kannst Du mir, wenn die Zeit es zulässt, die Überlegungen zur Gabeleinbauhöhe näherbringen? Welche Einbauhöhe müsste ich beim freundlichen Chinesen anfragen? Oder wäre die passende Commencal Gabel eine, wenn auch schwerere Alternative?
Carbon wäre super, ich kann die Gabel aber nicht so bearbeiten wie Du, daher benötige ich an der Stelle ein Fertigteil. An ne Alugabel Diskhalter anschweißen lassen ginge aber.


----------



## Linipupini (22. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> An ne Aufgaben Dischalter anschweißen lassen ginge aber.


Macht aber wenig Sinn, außer du willst auf jedenfall Alu. Die Kubikes Gabel kostet 50€+ Dischalter anschweißen und Lack extra!
Die Chinagabel in Carbon kostet in 16" 46,30€ incl. Versand und gibt es in 74 und 100mm Nabenbreite, Einbauhöhe ist bei dieser 310mm und wiegt 380gr., wie bei andern ähnlich.
Guggst du bei Aliexpress unter: Wacako 14 16 18 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (22. August 2017)

Danke, danke danke! 
Das ist so gut hier. Hilfe von allen Seiten.
Ende der Woche werden ein paar Entscheidungen fallen.


----------



## Surtre (22. August 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> ...Einbauhöhe ist bei dieser 310mm...


Das sind knapp 40mm zu viel für den Ramones-Rahmen.
Wie sieht es bei der 14"-Variante aus? Passt da ein 16"-Rad rein?
Die Durchmesserangabe des Gabelringsitzes ist ja mal ehrlich.


----------



## giant_r (22. August 2017)

bei ali unter ak88 suchen, findest du direkt eine 16" gabel, da kannst du sehen dass die kürzer baut als die 310mm bei der von linipupini angegebenen, die wie surtre schon schreibt zu lang ist.


----------



## Linipupini (22. August 2017)

Die Daten habe ich aus dem kompletten Angebot übernommen! evtl. ist das Maß auch für die größeren.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. August 2017)

Danke, also das eingerostete Chinesisch auffrischen und nach Einbauhöhe 270mm fragen. Oder auf holpriges Englisch bei der Antwort einstellen


Wie erwähnt fällt die Entscheidung am WE. Dann wird exzessiv bestellt... Allein auf das Gesicht unseres dauergenervten DHL Boten freu ich mich schon...Leni nennt den liebevoll den Motzboten... Wo das wohl herkommt!?


----------



## Surtre (22. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Danke, also das eingerostete Chinesisch auffrischen und nach Einbauhöhe 270mm fragen. Oder auf holpriges Englisch bei der Antwort einstellen


Die Steuersatzaufbauhöhe nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. August 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die Steuersatzaufbauhöhe nicht vergessen.



Oha. Da hört es schon wieder auf. Wie muss ich denn die jetzt noch einrechnen? Sorry für die blöde Frage... 

Oder anders,  möchte die Geduld auch nicht unnötig strapazieren. Warten wir mal das WE ab. Dann weiß ich,  ob Commencal oder Kubikes.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. August 2017)

Da hat mir doch jemand ein Kubikes 16 weggeschnappt. Ich möchte ja auch mein Geld nicht einfach so rauswerfen .
Gut, damit ist das Commencal wohl gesetzt.

Die ersten Frage wären damit noch einmal nach der Gabel. Welches wäre die sehr richtige Einbauhöhe, nach der ich den freundlichen Asiaten fragen müsste? 270 abzüglich der Einbauhöhe des Steuersatz?
Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr nehmen? Wenn es sehr leicht wird, gerne aus China. Ansonsten kaufe ich aber auch gerne bei deutschen Anbietern wie acros.

Ich stelle mich schon mal auf lange AliExpress Abende ein.
Den Commencal bestelle ich dann mal. Ramones...mal nach dem passenden T-shirt suchen...


----------



## Linipupini (22. August 2017)

Kania 16 Zoll für 280€ in Kleinanzeigen seit heute

Kania sixteen orange 240€ VB

Mehrere Islabikes in 16" auch um 250€


----------



## Kwietsch (22. August 2017)

Nee, danke. 
Weit über meiner Schmerzgrenze um es dann komplett zu zerlegen. 
Ramones 16 wird es jetzt. Mann muss auch mal Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schusmile (22. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Da hat mir doch jemand ein Kubikes 16 weggeschnappt.


Schade für Dich, spannend für uns.  Auf gutes Gelingen!
Mich hast Du als interessierten stillen Leser (ich bezweifle, dass ich hier konstruktiv helfen kann) bereits gewonnen.


----------



## Linipupini (22. August 2017)

Bei den Preisen über deiner Schmerzgrenze hättest du gar nix mehr machen müssen, evtl. Kleinigkeiten.
Bei deiner Aktion wirst du weit über deine Schmerzgrenze kommen, haben wir hier alle schon durch.
Aber trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Kwietsch (22. August 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen über deiner Schmerzgrenze hättest du gar nix mehr machen müssen, evtl. Kleinigkeiten.
> Bei deiner Aktion wirst du weit über deine Schmerzgrenze kommen, haben wir hier alle schon durch.
> Aber trotzdem viel Spaß



Die Schmerzgrenze gilt für den Kauf eines kompletten Bikes, um es dann zu zerlegen und 80% wegzuwerfen, weil es erneuert wird. Eine andere Schmerzgrenze liegt ungefähr dort, wo meine Frau die Rechnungen sieht und das Nudelholz oder die Gusseiserne zückt.

Du hast mein Fotoalbum vom Kokua Jumper nicht gesehen, oder? 
Es reicht, wenn ich von der Stange fahre... Frau und Tochter bekommen individuelle Lösungen... Und Papa hat was zum Schrauben...

Ach und...Point of no return überschritten:
https://www.commencal-store.de/frame-ramones-16-yellow-2015-c2x22057427

Die Ak88 16 Zoll Gabel hat "Klingenlänge" 230mm, Nachfrage nach genauer Länge ist abgesetzt.


----------



## giant_r (22. August 2017)

also comnençal gibt als bauhoehe für die gabel 271mm an. ich meine auf die schnelle beim ali eine ak88 mit 260 gesehen zu haben, finde sie aber gerade nicht mehr.
allerdings die hier soll die 260mm haben und mit der laenge plus steuersatz sollte die geometrie stimmen:
https://m.es.aliexpress.com/s/item/...2g0n.search-cache.0.0.7f25570fTx3tVi#autostay


----------



## Surtre (23. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr nehmen? Wenn es sehr leicht wird, gerne aus China. Ansonsten kaufe ich aber auch gerne bei deutschen Anbietern wie acros.


Mortop HS65 oder Fun Works S-Light A-Head wäre mein Vorschlag, wenn es leicht sein soll. Ersterer ist außen allerdings kleiner, als das originale Steuerrohr des Ramones.


----------



## ccpirat (23. August 2017)

Den Mortop versuch ich auch grad zu erwerben.
Nur günstig gibt es den nur im Osten der EU, da ist leider eine emense Sprachbarriere und der Bestellvorgang recht schwer...


----------



## Kwietsch (23. August 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Den Mortop versuch ich auch grad zu erwerben.
> Nur günstig gibt es den nur im Osten der EU, da ist leider eine emense Sprachbarriere und der Bestellvorgang recht schwer...



Ich finde beide nicht in schwarz. Mortop nur in gold. Ich halte aber die Augen offen, sobald der Rahmen da ist und ich mich mit den Asiaten ausgetauscht habe und ne Gabel hier ist. 

@Surtre Danke! 
Ich habe gestern herrlich lachen müssen,  als ich Leni nach der Farbe gefragt habe. "Papa, natürlich meine neuen Lieblingsfarben. Grüüün, Türkiiieees...Oooorange, Liiila, Blau, und Rot... Alle Farben!"
Scheint ein verbreitetes Phänomen zu sein.


----------



## Surtre (23. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> @Surtre Danke!
> Ich habe gestern herrlich lachen müssen,  als ich Leni nach der Farbe gefragt habe. "Papa, natürlich meine neuen Lieblingsfarben. Grüüün, Türkiiieees...Oooorange, Liiila, Blau, und Rot... Alle Farben!"
> Scheint ein verbreitetes Phänomen zu sein.


 Soll ich Dir den Link zu meiner Pinwand mit Lackierungsideen aus dem Netz schicken? 
Die nächste Stufe ist bei uns gerade: "Papa, das nächste Rad soll noch mehr silbern sein. Komplett!" Auch nicht einfach, zum Glück ist es noch ein bisschen hin...


----------



## Kwietsch (23. August 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir den Link zu meiner Pinwand mit Lackierungsideen aus dem Netz schicken?
> Die nächste Stufe ist bei uns gerade: "Papa, das nächste Rad soll noch mehr silbern sein. Komplett!" Auch nicht einfach, zum Glück ist es noch ein bisschen hin...



Hab die Maus am KiGa abgesetzt und sie lief rein mit den Worten Frau xxx wir müssen heute Fahrradbilder malen,  ganz bunt! 

@ccpirat 
http://www.kolokram.cz/hlavova-slozeni-mtb/12282-hlavove-slozeni-mortop-hs65-1-1-8.html

Wenn mein Währungsrechner stimmt 26,79 eur. 
An welcher Sprache scheitert es bei Dir? Hab da einige Kolleginnen aus der östlichen EU...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (23. August 2017)

Was wollt ihr denn da bei den Chinesen oder Tchechen besprechen?
Online bestellen. Mit PayPal oder Kreditkarte bezahlen und gut is.


----------



## ccpirat (23. August 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn da bei den Chinesen oder Tchechen besprechen?
> Online bestellen. Mit PayPal oder Kreditkarte bezahlen und gut is.




5 Klicks für Vesrandkosten, wo 3 Abholung in Läden zu sein scheint. Name, Adresse, alles nicht so leicht.

Es scheint dort keiner Paypal oder Sofortkauf zu haben, denn das wäre ja zu easy.


----------



## Linipupini (23. August 2017)

sorry meinte natürlich Alipay, selber gerade erst gestern eine in 26" bestellt, ging raz faz

warum bestellste den Mortop nicht hier?

https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/fahr...teuersatz-1-1-8-34mm-inkl-schraube-und-kappe/


----------



## Kwietsch (23. August 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> 5 Klicks für Vesrandkosten, wo 3 Abholung in Läden zu sein scheint. Name, Adresse, alles nicht so leicht.
> 
> Es scheint dort keiner Paypal oder Sofortkauf zu haben, denn das wäre ja zu easy.



Hab ne Email an die gesendet. Sollte keiner Antworten, lasse ich nächste Woche mal einen Muttersprachler auf die los. Momentan wg. Urlaubszeit niemanden greifbar... 

Bei Ali will ich die genaue Einbauhöhe bestätigen lassen. Dann bestelle ich. Hab genug Zeit und muss kein Risiko gehen.


----------



## DavidLV (24. August 2017)

Super Projekt! Da lese ich als Papa doch auch mal mit!

Falls das Problem mit der Kurbel noch nicht gelöst ist, wie wärs denn mit einer 1st Ride von Propain?

https://www.propain-bikes.com/Artikeldetail?StuffID=a07c17aa-d55d-4752-9b8c-0748d9214a38

https://www.propain-bikes.com/Artikeldetail?StuffID=3e02af6c-7037-46a3-8959-fe549932d8bc

Gibt's in zwei Längen und 28 Zähne sind denke ich nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Kwietsch (24. August 2017)

Ich sehe bei der Kurbel (für mich ganz subjektiv) 3 Probleme:
95 etwas kurz,  115 aktuell zu lang. Ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund

Preis. Mir ist klar, neu und mit Lager. 

Q Faktor. 

Kennt man diesen und auch noch das Gewicht? Vielleicht wird es mit diesen Infos noch mal interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herrma (25. August 2017)

aller bastel spaß in ehren aber warum sollte man carbon und scheibenbremsen an einem kinder fahrrad verbauen? beides sind doch nur zusätzliche unfallquellen ohne große vorteile zu bringen oder?? meine tochter ist drei (bald 4) und fährt mit einem kubike 16 herum, aber scheibenbremsen, die sofort blockieren, wollte ich ihr nicht zumuten, außerdem sind die scheiben auch recht scharf und kinder fallen gerade am anfang richtig blöd hin. kubikes hat auch kurbeln und sonstiges im programm, nichts besonderes aber eine ganz gute auswahl


----------



## Kwietsch (25. August 2017)

Herrma schrieb:


> carbon und scheibenbremsen



Weil man es kann! 

Ernsthaft. Wo siehst Du die Unfallgefahr bei Carbon? Ich sehe keine. Die Teile halten Erwachsene mit Belastungen in Trails aus. Dann wird's wohl mit 75kg weniger keine Probleme geben.

Scheibenbremsen werden wieder durch Eingreifschutz entschärft, meine Tochter kennt und benutzt die Hinterradbremse am Laufrad seit sie 2,5 ist. Ohne jedes Problem. Die hintere blockiert und genau das macht den Spaß, durch den sie gelernt hat, wie man bremst, die vordere wird zunächst so eingestellt oder beschränkt, dass sie eben nicht blockiert.

Ich kann sie natürlich auch in Luftpolsterfolie verpacken.


----------



## Herrma (25. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Weil man es kann!


ist das einzige argument was sinn macht, gerade  "surtre" kann viel und macht auch viel, und das kann ich gut akzeptieren. aber meine frage geht in richtung praktischer sinn, und um ein hinterrad zu blockieren brauche ich bei 17kg fahrrergewicht keine disc mit scharfen rotierenden kanten die noch dazu schwerer ist als eine felgenbremse. von weniger gewicht hat das kind was, von einer bremsleistung die einen 90kg mann zum stehen bringt nicht. man sollte unterschiedliche meinungen ansprechen können, ich komme auch sehr gut damit klar, dass du das einfach machst , "weil du es kannst".

mal schauen ob du unter 5,2kg kommst, wäre nett wenn du das gewicht am ende preis gibst


----------



## Linipupini (25. August 2017)

Herrma schrieb:


> aller bastel spaß in ehren aber warum sollte man carbon und scheibenbremsen an einem kinder fahrrad verbauen? beides sind doch nur zusätzliche unfallquellen ohne große vorteile zu bringen oder?? meine tochter ist drei (bald 4) und fährt mit einem kubike 16 herum, aber scheibenbremsen, die sofort blockieren, wollte ich ihr nicht zumuten, außerdem sind die scheiben auch recht scharf und kinder fallen gerade am anfang richtig blöd hin. kubikes hat auch kurbeln und sonstiges im programm, nichts besonderes aber eine ganz gute auswahl


Genau, wer ko der ko! 
Das ist mal wieder absoluter Käse, warum sollte man es nicht verbauen? Genau weils halt auch leichter ist, scheeee ausschaut und die Bremsen nicht sofort blockieren, sondern viel feinfühliger zu betätigen sind.
Die Scheiben sind recht scharf  so ein Quatsch habe ich lange nicht gehört!
Wieder mal so Helikoptereltern die ihre Kids ständig überwachen und vor allen Eventualitäten schützen müssen.
Kinder lernen nun mal an Fehler die sie machen und da gehört nun mal auch dazu das sie sich auf die Nase legen, wichtig ist das sie Schutzausrüstung anhaben und man danach mit ihnen die Fehler bespricht. 
Nur so geht es vorwärts.
Und glaubst du wirklich die tun sich mit Carbon und Scheibenbremsen mehr weh?
Kann ich leider nur mit dem Kopf schütteln


----------



## Kwietsch (25. August 2017)

Ich habe kein Problem mit Meinungen. Auch nicht mit anderen. Und es gibt auch oft verschiedene Lösungen für das gleiche Problem. Bei der Scheibe am Kokua Jumper war es neben dem technischen und handwerklichen Reiz,  den ich als herrlichen Ausgleich zum Job brauche,  folgendes. Hebelkräfte und Griffweitenjustierung.

Nebenbei lag ne Bremse noch so rum. In meinem Umfeld hab ich mir viel anhören müssen. Kein Kind in dem Alter kann Bremsen, fehlt an der Koordination, ist doch nur Spinnerei vom Vater... Einige davon fahren 8kg Rennräder und glauben,  sie tun Ihren Kindern was Gutes mit Puky und Cube mit höheren Gewichten...und sind ausgebildete Maschinenbauer mit Diplom. Hätte ich mal solche Voraussetzungen!

Soviel wie Surtre kann ich nicht. Und ich feil(sch)e nicht um jedes Gramm. Mein sekbstgestecktes Ziel ist unter 6kg. Mal sehen...Klar werde ich das preisgeben, auch damit auch die "soviel Aufwand für so wenig gesparte Gramm" Rufer bissi Futter haben. 

Anekdötchen noch:
Der erste Kratzer im Kind waren weder Laufrad noch Rutsche, Roller oder Messer und Gabel.
Der Cut an der Augenbraue inkl. viel Blut und Notaufnahme zum Kleben kam vom Clip der Matschhose, der beim Anziehen im Kindergarten aus dem Verschluss hüpfte und schön elastisch vorgespannt einschlug.

Zweite Notaufnahme war die verschluckte Haarspange. Leben ist das,  was passiert wenn Du gerade andere Pläne machst.


----------



## giant_r (25. August 2017)

warum?
ganz einfach:
disc-brake=weniger handkraft


----------



## DavidLV (25. August 2017)

Herrma schrieb:


> und um ein hinterrad zu blockieren brauche ich bei 17kg fahrrergewicht keine disc



Dir ist aber schon bewusst dass du deine Kraft nicht mit der einer 3 Jährigen (?) vergleichen kannst? 
Scharfe Kanten findest du vielleicht an einer trickstuff Dächle Scheibe. Aber mit der wirst du auch keine Wurst schneiden. 
Würde auch sagen dass Scheibenbremsen besser zu dosieren sind wie Felgenbremsen und die geringere Handkraft hat mein Vorkommentator ja schon angesprochen.

Was gegen eine Carbongabel spricht weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Surtre (25. August 2017)

Das Thema Handkraft kann ich nur nochmal bestätigen. Mit dem 16" MTB (Disc) bremst unsere Große besser/direkter/kontrollierter, als mit dem 16" Stadtrad (V-Brake). O.k., letzteres ist auch knapp 2kg schwerer. 
In der Stadt oder in der Ebene fällt das evtl. gar nicht so arg auf. Wenn ich da aber an manchen Trail mit Gefälle denke...

Edit: Wieso fällt eigentlich mein Name, wenn es um Unvernunft geht?


----------



## Kwietsch (26. August 2017)

> Edit: Wieso fällt eigentlich mein Name, wenn es um Unvernunft geht?



Also ich finde das alles sehr vernünftig. Wenn unser Garten und der Keller mal fertig sind,  gibt es ne Werkstatt.


----------



## Dirt-Diggler (26. August 2017)

Ich hab das mit der disc am Ramones mit einen selbstgebauten Adapter gelöst. Das Rad steht hier übrigens sich die Beine in den Bauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (28. August 2017)

Kurz und knapp die Erfahrungen von Sohnemann mit dem Kania/Pyro 16. Er hat das Bike seit knapp 2Monaten und wird im Dezember 3.

Die 19mm Griffe mit dünnem Durchmesser sind Gold wert. Am Laufrad ohne Bremse hatte er vorher 22mm und das war nicht so toll, trotz der riesen Pranken von Sohnemann... Zusammen mit den kindgerechten Griffen und Bremsgriffen mit enger Griffweiteneinstellung vom Kania ist er total happy und kann selbst mit Felgenbremsen nen Stoppy hinlegen ohne sich die Hände zu verrenken. Mehr Bremsleistung ist aus meiner Sicht überflüssig bei 20kg Systemgewicht. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht freiwillig auf einen 22er Lenker gehen, egal wie leicht der ist. Die Ergonomie finde ich da wesentlich wichtiger!
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen die Bremse noch mal neu eingestellt. Griffe noch etwas enger und mit etwas wenig Hebelweg. Damit das möglich war, musste ich die Vorspannung der V-Brakes ziemlich genau einstellen, aber jetzt läuft alles schleiffrei. Sohnemann ist aufgestiegen und meinte nur das das viel besser wäre und fährt jetzt noch steilere Stiche runter. Mama findet das übrigens nicht so toll... 

So toll das Basteln für den Papa auch ist, ich persönlich finde fürs Kind ein Komplettrad als Einstieg VIEL sinnvoller. Man merkt nämlich nicht unmittelbar was den Kindern nicht gefällt wenn man etwas "bastelt". Den etablierten Herstellern von Kinderrädern würde ich da schon ein gewisses Knowhow zusprechen!


----------



## Kwietsch (28. August 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Man merkt nämlich nicht unmittelbar was den Kindern nicht gefällt wenn man etwas "bastelt". Den etablierten Herstellern von Kinderrädern würde ich da schon ein gewisses Knowhow zusprechen!



Ich würde den Herstellern von Kinderrädern an aller erster Stelle zusprechen, dass sie auf Ihre Marge schauen müssen, um den Laden am Laufen zu halten. An zweiter Stelle schauen sie dann hoffentlich auf die Bedürfnisse des jeweiligen Zielgruppen Durchschnittskinds. Schau Dir mal Woom an. Sicher, tolle Räder, gute Idee, aber in den letzten Jahren arg zusammengespart, Preise erhöht und viel Energie in soziale Multiplikatoren gesteckt (wie viele "Testberichte" von Bloggermuttis man so im Netz findet...). Ich möchte auch keinesfalls die Bemühungen der ganzen Kinderradhersteller schmälern, denn ich finde es super, wenn ein gutes Rad für jedermann einfach so im Handel zu bekommen ist.

ABER:
Das "Basteln" erfolgt je nach Vater hier wirklich auf höchstem Niveau und zielt genau auf ein Kind ab, ist also, wenn man es mal genau betrachtet, eine Maßanfertigung. Wenn man dann noch etwas genau hinsieht und mit dem Kind testet und es dazu bringt, Rückmeldung zu geben, dann wir da ein Schuh draus. Ich baue auch Ideen gerne zurück, wenn mein Kind sagt, das passt mir nicht. Der Vorbauprallschutz aus bestem Protektorenmaterial war das erste Teil, das einer Hello Kitty Lenkertasche Platz machen musste, um unterwegs Steine zu sammeln. Sattel wurde geändert, Achsspanner ebenso.


----------



## Surtre (28. August 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die 19mm Griffe mit dünnem Durchmesser...


Aus Interesse/ Zum Dazulernen: Könntest Du bitte mal den Außendurchmesser des aufgezogenen Griffs messen und durchgeben?


----------



## Kwietsch (28. August 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Aus Interesse/ Zum Dazulernen: Könntest Du bitte mal den Außendurchmesser des aufgezogenen Griffs messen und durchgeben?



Ich messe heute abend mal am Jumper. Vergleich ist mit Sicherheit interessant.


----------



## duc-mo (28. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich würde den Herstellern von Kinderrädern an aller erster Stelle zusprechen, dass sie auf Ihre Marge schauen müssen, um den Laden am Laufen zu halten.



Es gibt solche und solche Hersteller... Wenn ich mir die Canyon Kinderbikes so anschaue, dann erkenne ich da auch nur wirtschaftliche Interessen. Bei unserem Kania sixteen kann man aus meiner Sicht nur das Gewicht von knapp über 6kg bemängeln. Die Verstellmöglichkeiten an Geometrie und Ergonomie sowie die Haptik der Teile ist für den Preis von 350€ einfach super.

Ich will die "Basteleien" von vielen Vätern hier auch gar nicht nieder machen. Es ist vieles dabei was ich wirklich toll finde. Manchmal zielt das "Basteln" aber einfach nur aufs "Basteln" ab und geht an den Ansprüchen von Kindern vorbei. Wenn ich z.B. Scheibenbremsen an Laufrädern für 1 1/2jährige sehe, dann frage ich mich einfach was die Väter dabei geritten hat...

Mir geht's nur darum, dass es einem Kind sicher nicht sooo wichtig ist, ob das Bike am Ende 5 oder 6kg hat, wenn das Rad grundsätzlich paßt und gefällt! Über ein viel zu kurzes/hohes/schweres Puky müssen wir dabei aber nicht reden... Aber genau das spricht meiner Meinung nach für ein solides Komplettbike, dass das Kind selbst probefahren und "abnicken" kann und das im Anschluss stückweise durch Papa optimiert wird. Wenn man es anders rum macht und nur den Rahmen kauft, dann kanns passieren dass das Bike am Ende gar nicht gefällt / passt oder der Aufbau dauert so lang, das der Nachwuchs schon wieder rausgewachsen ist, wenn der Aufbau fertig ist... 

Wichtiger ist nem Kind doch eher, dass das Spielzeug nutzbar ist, gerade jetzt im Spätsommer... Der Rest ist der (manchmal übertriebene) Ehrgeiz vom Papa.



Surtre schrieb:


> Aus Interesse/ Zum Dazulernen: Könntest Du bitte mal den Außendurchmesser des aufgezogenen Griffs messen und durchgeben?



Kann ich heute Abend gern mal machen. Eins kann ich dir aber jetzt schon sagen. Im Vergleich zu diesen Griffen die mein Junior am Laufrad hat, sind die Griffe um mehr als 3mm schlanker!


----------



## Kwietsch (28. August 2017)

Die Scheibenbremse am Jumper:
...hat einstellbare Griffweite
...sehr sehr geringe Hebelkräfte
...ist den Füßen/Knöcheln nicht im Weg
...ist dem Gewicht von schlechteren Lösungen sehr nah
...eine Lösung auf Stand der Technik

Das hat mich da geritten. 

Zum letzten Punkt und Reiten:
Das Auto sollte das Pferd nicht ablösen...hat man gedacht. 

Zu den Griffen brauche ich absolute Zahlen. Viele Wege führen nach "dünn". Ich messe auch später die sehr dünnen Griffe und das noch dünnere Band an 22er Lenkern.

Die dicksten Griffe hat der Roller...


----------



## Linipupini (28. August 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Aber genau das spricht meiner Meinung nach für ein solides Komplettbike, dass das Kind selbst probefahren und "abnicken" kann und das im Anschluss stückweise durch Papa optimiert wird. Wenn man es anders rum macht und nur den Rahmen kauft, dann kanns passieren dass das Bike am Ende gar nicht gefällt / passt oder der Aufbau dauert so lang, das der Nachwuchs schon wieder rausgewachsen ist, wenn der Aufbau fertig ist...


Meine Kids haben noch nie was abgnickt,  die wissen das ihr Papa geile Bikes für sie baut!  Jep ich weis, Eigenlob stinkt, is aber so.
Meine Intension ist es aber ein solides aber günstiges Bike zu bauen und das gibt es nun mal nicht von der Stange! Bisher haben sich meine Investitionen in Grenzen gehalten und ich habe die zu kleinen Bikes meist für mehr verkauft wie sie gekostet haben.
Wenn man aufbaut, hat man ja schon seine Vorstellungen und besorgt sich im Vorfeld die Teile, somit ist es dann auch zum Stichtag fertig, oder sogar früher


----------



## duc-mo (28. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ...hat einstellbare Griffweite
> ...sehr sehr geringe Hebelkräfte
> ...ist den Füßen/Knöcheln nicht im Weg
> ...ist dem Gewicht von schlechteren Lösungen sehr nah
> ...



Ich weiß nicht warum du dich so angegriffen fühlst... Für mich persönlich stehen Aufwand und Nutzen bei Scheibenbremsen einfach in einem schlechten Verhältnis und der Vorteil von "sehr sehr" geringen Hebelkräften kann sich an einem Rad mit VR Bremse auch ins Gegenteil umkehren. Wir haben viel losen Schotter im Umfeld und wenn man da zu beherzt zugreift liegt der Kurze auf der Nase...


----------



## Kwietsch (28. August 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum du dich so angegriffen fühlst... Für mich persönlich stehen Aufwand...



Ich fühle mich keineswegs angegriffen.
Ich bin Vater, Diskussionen führe ich täglich. 

Meine Scheibenbremse hat mich Dank beherzten Zugriff bei ner Insolvenz eines Rad Herstellers nix gekostet, eingerechnet der verkauften Teile hab ich dickes Plus gemacht. 

Ja, es hat mich auch technisch gereizt. Ja,  es war Aufwand. Für mich hat sich das gelohnt. Ich muss jeden Tag im Job nicht greifbare Produkte abliefern, daher hilft mir diese Abwechslung sehr. 

Ich grüble seit Tagen über sinnvolle Optionen einer Bremskraftreduzierung vorne. Auch da wird es eine technische Lösung geben. 

Andere Meinungen erweitern den Horizont,  wenn man nicht seine eigene als einzig richtige betrachtet. 

Gleich wieder mehr zum Thema... Muss mal in den Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (28. August 2017)

Griffmessungen:
22er Lenker mit Badmintongriffband -> 24mm
22er Lenker am Kokua, Griffe "dialed specific grip" -> 25,5mm
22er Lenker am Hudora Roller, Griffe ab Werk -> 28mm
18er Lenker am Puky Wutsch, Griffe ab Werk -> 22mm

Tochter findet Puky zu dünn, Roller zu dick.


----------



## Kwietsch (28. August 2017)

Der Commencal Rahmen war heute im Briefschlitz. Gewogenes Gewicht der Ausgangsbasis 1107 Gramm. Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.
 

Anfragen an diverse Asiaten bzgl Naben und Felgen sind raus.


----------



## giant_r (28. August 2017)

das ging aber fix mit dem rahmen, dann mal sehen, wie es weitergeht....


----------



## duc-mo (28. August 2017)

Hab mal den Fuhrpark von uns durchgemessen.

Dreirad: 19mm/22mm
Laufrad: 22mm/28mm
Kania 16": 19mm/23mm

Beim Wechsel vom Dreirad aufs Laufrad ohne Bremse war der Durchmesser mit 1 1/2 Jahren gerade noch okay. Die 23mm mit Bremsen finde ich jetzt genau richtig und ich würde die 28mm Variante nicht mehr montieren wollen...

Das mit dem Lenkerband ist ne super Idee. Wie hast du die Lenkerenden geschützt?


----------



## Surtre (28. August 2017)

Mit einem dünnen Moosgummigriff, abgelängt von einem Citylenkerüberzug (dünne Version von Fuxon/Stadler), ergibt sich auf einem 22,2er Lenker ein Griffdurchmesser von knapp 26mm.


----------



## Kwietsch (28. August 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hab mal den Fuhrpark von uns durchgelassen.
> 
> Dreirad: 19mm/22mm
> Laufrad: 22mm/28mm
> ...



Also diese Griffe von Trek (dialed specific grips) sind schon mit das dünnste, was ich in 22mm finden konnte. 
Das Badminton Band ist sehr dünn. Hab nen Stopfen im Lenker Ende und ein altes Griffende aufgeklebt. Ist nicht so schön aber funktionell. 
Ich werde wieder die Trek Griffe nehmen,  wenn ich sie noch in den richtigen Farben bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (29. August 2017)

Die Gabel habe ich jetzt mal bestellt und gestern begonnen, die Cantisockel zu entfernen. Wenn die weg sind, schau ich mir mal an, ob ich den Lack schleife oder die Arbeit beim chemischen Entlacker erledigen lasse. Schleifarbeiten bis zu einem gewissen Grad mache ich, wenn es aber fies wird, weil besonders resistente Farbe nicht runter will, gebe ich das in Auftrag. Mit Beize im Keller hantieren mag ich nicht so.

Ich denke jetzt wird es etwas dauern, bis ich weiter machen kann. Steuersatz Auswahl und/oder mögliche Bearbeitung vom Steuerrohr mache ich, wenn die Gabel da ist. Dann schaue ich auch mal zwischendurch nach Teilen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. August 2017)

Irgendwie hab ichs verpasst, welche Gabel hast du jetzt bestellt?
Ich habe den 16er Rahmen auch bestellt, meine Kleine hat aktuell ein Ramones 12 (ebenfalls Custom aufbau). Mein Aufbau des 16er wird ohne neulackierung und angeschweisster Diskaufnahme auskommen müssen, Disks kommen aber auf jeden fall ran, und eine China Carbon Gabel ebenfalls.

Ich bin noch unschlüssig was die HR Nabe angeht, habe an eine flipflop fixie nabe mit aufgeschraubtem 6-loch adapter gedacht  (den gibt es für ~1USD beim Ali).


----------



## Kwietsch (30. August 2017)

Habe bei Ali ne Gabel mit passender EBH gefunden. Meine Bestellung wird processed aber gleichzeitig der Artikel, der mit zahlreichen Auswahlmöglichkeiten versehen war, als nicht mehr verfügbar gekennzeichnet. Daher muss ich mal warten was da jetzt passiert. Link gibt es jetzt auch nicht mehr. 

Nabe werde ich vermutlich was aus dem Trial Bereich nehmen. Flipflop wäre ja 120mm, der Rahmen ist auf 115 ausgelegt.


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. August 2017)

Ja, flipflop 120mm, aber die 5mm sind sicher irgendwie elliminierbar.. mal schauen, ich hab keinen Stress.

Trial ist aber effektiv sehr spannend, wusste nicht, dass die schmal bauen. Wenn du was tolles findest, lass es mich wissen


----------



## Dirt-Diggler (30. August 2017)

Ich hab bei meinen ramones die trailnabe 116 mit disc von rockmann verwendet hat super funktioniert. Haben auch den Vorteil das man keine schnelllspanner braucht da man die Achse verschraubt.


----------



## Dirt-Diggler (30. August 2017)

Ich hab diese China Gabel in 16" mit disc noch rumliegen (unbenutzt) Einbaumöbel müsste ich nachher mal nachmessen .


----------



## Kwietsch (30. August 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, flipflop 120mm, aber die 5mm sind sicher irgendwie elliminierbar.. mal schauen, ich hab keinen Stress.
> 
> Trial ist aber effektiv sehr spannend, wusste nicht, dass die schmal bauen. Wenn du was tolles findest, lass es mich wissen



Aliexpress 

Echo SL oder ZHI L hab ich gefunden. 
Die Echo bestelle ich gerade. In etwa 3 Wochen bin ich dann schlauer...


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. August 2017)

Echo hat mein lokaler Trial Händler auch im Programm (zu einem anderen Preis versteht sich).
Die wären auch spannend, wenn es sie mit Disk Aufnahme gäbe, und breiter:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nov...ingle-Speed-Rear-Bicycle-Hub/32502475239.html


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. August 2017)

Dirt-Diggler schrieb:


> Ich hab diese China Gabel in 16" mit disc noch rumliegen (unbenutzt) Einbaumöbel müsste ich nachher mal nachmessen .


Farblich so wie auf dem Bild? Dann passt sie leider nicht so ins Konzept... Sonst hätte ich bei passender Höhe ev. Interesse.


----------



## KIV (30. August 2017)

Dirt-Diggler schrieb:


> Einbaumöbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt-Diggler (30. August 2017)

So, ich hab das billi Regal mal gemessen  ca 290mm. Zur Farbe: sichtcarbon stehenlassen und den Rest lackieren.


----------



## Kwietsch (30. August 2017)

Hast Du abends Langeweile, schnapp Dir eine grobe Feile!

Bist Du damit fertig, dann, sparst Du 42 Gramm!


----------



## dirtsurfer (31. August 2017)

@Dirt-Diggler 
Das sind ja leider 20mm zu viel.. 
Deine Bremsaufnahme, ist das ein normaler IS-PM Adapter ans Ausfallende geschraubt?

@Kwietsch 
42 Gramm ist aber mit den Stahl-Stehbolzen für die V-Brake, oder? Hmm,.. vielleicht muss ich doch feilen, dann hätte ich aber besser den heruntergesetzten Rahmen in Gelb bestellt.


----------



## Kwietsch (31. August 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> @Dirt-Diggler
> Das sind ja leider 20mm zu viel..
> Deine Bremsaufnahme, ist das ein normaler IS-PM Adapter ans Ausfallende geschraubt?
> 
> ...



Der Adapter würde mich auch interessieren.

Zu den 42 Gramm...
Beide Cantisockel inkl. Bolzen, 5mm vom Sitzrohr,  Sitzrohr sauber auf 27,2 gehont (Reibahle),  Bohrung an Sitz-/Kettenquerstrebe vergrößert.

Als nächstes muss ich mal nen Metallbauer suchen, der das überdimensionierte Steuerrohr schöner fräsen kann. Sieht wirklich bescheiden aus wenn die untere Lagerschale kleineren Durchmesser hat.


----------



## Dirt-Diggler (31. August 2017)

Adapter ist Eigenbau aus einer 10mm aluplatte . Der Falter klemmt an der Achse und ist gegen verdrehen mit einer zusätzlichen Schraube gesichert.


----------



## Surtre (31. August 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Als nächstes muss ich mal nen Metallbauer suchen, der das überdimensionierte Steuerrohr schöner fräsen kann. Sieht wirklich bescheiden aus wenn die untere Lagerschale kleineren Durchmesser hat.


Beim Tretlagergehäuse kann er gleich weiter machen.


----------



## Kwietsch (31. August 2017)

Ja,  ich hab den Aufbauthread studiert.
Ich muss mal schauen. Da ich selbst das nicht kann muss es auch einigermaßen im Kostenrahmen bleiben.

Erst mal weiter in China Teile suchen...
Lenker und Stütze sind bestellt.
Der Typ mit der Gabel reagiert momentan nicht, mal abwarten.
Naben Echo SL sind unterwegs.

Aktuell hab ich am Bodensee jemanden über die Eurobike Stände in der China Halle gescheucht. Mal sehen, ob er was auftreiben kann, Job bedingt konnte ich dieses Jahr keinen Bodenseekurzurlaub mit Familie und Messebesuch kombinieren.

Weiterhin bin ich bei Aliexpress auf der Suche nach Felgen. Ich habe Angaben von 220g pro Felge (litepro für Brompton, 16H), mit knapp 50 eur aber recht teuer, bis hin zu "Yes my friend, it's very light, about 0,5kg".

Wenn hier noch jemand nen Link zu was leichtem und günstigen hätte, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Kwietsch (31. August 2017)

Ach nochwas... Bremse vorne. Schigura nutzt unterschiedliche Übersetzungsverhältnisse um weniger Hebelkräfte zu brauchen. Hat schon jemand den umgekehrten Weg versucht, um den Druckpunkt weiter dosierbar zu gestalten? 

Ich hoffe ich erkläre es richtig?


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. September 2017)

Gemäss der Tabelle:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sjPSmOYbhjDBFxcvXVw1ufKfowEBu1AKh8sB6T8e24Y/edit#gid=0

Unterscheiden sich die Master Zylinder aber abgesehen von der Louise und Julie nicht gross. Meines wissens geht es bei Shigura auch eher um die für viele bessere Ergonomie des Shimano hebels....

Bei mir kommt die Elixier ran, einfach weil der Hebel super nah an den Lenker eingestellt werden kann, bin sonst kein Avid fan..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (1. September 2017)

Ich hab am Laufrad auch die Elixir 3 verwendet. Mit dem Hebel geht das super. 
Eine in grau und Nagelneu hab ich noch liegen. Aber ich Depp hab kürzlich die vorletzte davon verkauft. Und mein HT mag ich nicht plündern. 

Mineralöl ist mir eigentlich auch lieber.


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. September 2017)

War es @Surtre der den XTR Hebel umgebaut hat für nähere Hebelweite (drehpunkt verschoben)?


----------



## Surtre (1. September 2017)

Nein, @paradox hatte die XTR-Bremse am Jumper. 
Ich habe gleich eine Bremse benutzt, die funktioniert.


----------



## Kwietsch (9. September 2017)

Und weiter geht es. Gabel vom ChinaMann, 16 Zoll, EBH 260, 100er Achsaufnahme, Discaufnahme, elend langes Steuerrohr -> 367g
Kurz mal grob mit Reserve abgelängt -> 293 gr

Weiter Teile im Zulauf...tbc


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. September 2017)

Gabel sieht gut aus. Bei mir ist inzwischen der Rahmen da... 

Felgen scheint schwierig zu sein, habe bis jetzt nichts schönes gefunden.


----------



## Kwietsch (10. September 2017)

Litepro kpro 16 zoll felgen faltrad bmx rad 349 felgen für brompton bike
http://s.aliexpress.com/jqA3a2au 
(from AliExpress Android)

Die sind unterwegs in silber und 16H
Ich berichte sobald was ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (10. September 2017)

Dann passen die hoffentlich in den Rahmen. Den Standard Kidsbike ist 305 ...


----------



## Kwietsch (10. September 2017)

So ein Mist, ich sehe es grad. Murks, wieso ist denn 16 Zoll nicht 16 Zoll. 
OK,  muss ich die irgendwie wieder loswerden. Lehrgeld... 
Kennt denn jemand gute,  leichte,  passende Felgen mit 16 oder 32 Loch?


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. September 2017)

Oh, die hab ich auch gesehen, und hätte ich auch bestellt - danke für den hinweis!


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. September 2017)

Das Rad unseres Chariott Jogging kit hat eine schöne holkammer alufelge.. aber keine Ahnung was für ein Fabrikat es ist


----------



## dirtsurfer (11. September 2017)

https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/fahrrad-laufrader/fahrradfelgen/fahrradfelge-16-zoll/
Aber Ohne Bilder und ohne Details etwas doof.


----------



## Kwietsch (11. September 2017)

Bei Kaniabikes gibt es die Hinterräder vom Woom 3. Ggf. nehme ich die und schlachte.


----------



## Linipupini (11. September 2017)

*dann kaufe doch die Reifen*
16x13/8" - _*37-349* _


----------



## Kwietsch (11. September 2017)

Das ist eine Möglichkeit aber ich muss erst sehen ob das generell passen würde und dann auch noch entscheiden, ob so ein Reifen dann ins Konzept MTB passt. 

Wenn Ihr gesehen hättet, wie an den letzten beiden Wochenenden das Jumper ausgesehen hat... Ich musste den Matsch überall rauskratzen. Daher müssen eigentlich Stollen sein. Wir leben auf dem Land, direkt am Wald.


----------



## dirtsurfer (11. September 2017)

Dahon - leider falsche Lochzahl: 
https://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/...kammerfelge-16-406-alu-schwarz-28-loch-kaufen

Wenn ich nichts schlaueres finde hol ich die, und pulvere schwarz:
https://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/...alufelge-16-zoll-19-305-silber-16-loch-kaufen


----------



## Kwietsch (11. September 2017)

Original 16 Zoll Para Zyklus Mountainbikes Scheibenbremse Rad laufradsatz MTB Rennrad Felge Naben Outdoor Radfahren Reifen getriebe
http://s.aliexpress.com/RBFVZBvm 
(from AliExpress Android)

Das waren die,  die es als 32H geben soll. Bei dem Preis geh ich aber jetzt kein Risiko und schlachte SuupaDoopaHoops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (11. September 2017)

Hier nochmal Schürmann 16loch
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1917699...1852-0%26rvr_id%3D1307100393471&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kwietsch (13. September 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Schürmann 16loch



Ich vermute, genau diese Felge ist auch beim Woom 3 Laufrad verwendet. Zumindest macht es keinen Unterschied. Ich habe gestern ein Hinterrad eines Woom 3 zerlegt und Teile (abgesehen von den Speichennippeln) gewogen. (Bilder in meinem Album) Die Felge wiegt 255g und sieht der Schürmann, zumindest den Bildern nach, sehr ähnlich. Speichen (16Stck) liegen bei 54g, die Nabe mit Ritzel 430g. Ich denke hier kann man noch deutlich einsparen. Um die Nabe und Ritzel einzeln zu wiegen, müsste ich sie mal zerstörungsfrei auseinanderbekommen. Leider passt keins meiner Werkzeuge. Meine Idee vom Laufrad nimmt also Form an. Felge Schürmann. Leichte Nippel, Speichen mal schauen was es leichtes gibt. Die Naben sind im Zulauf aus Asien, Ritzel entweder von der Woom Felge oder ich suche noch weiter.

Für die Bremsen ist ne zweite Elixir 3 eingetrudelt. Wenn die Naben da sind, muss ich aber mal schauen, ob die PM Aufnahme an der Gabel für ne 140er Scheibe passt. Mein Messschieber lässt mich da etwas zweifeln. Wie sagte die Kleine gestern zu einem anderen Thema: "Papa, Du brauchst mal acht Stück Geduld!"

Aber ich muss mich auch mal einbremsen, es ist noch sehr lange Zeit


----------



## Kwietsch (18. September 2017)

Ich mache mit aktuell Gedanken um die Kurbel.
Eine Kubikeskurbel kann ich von der Stange kaufen, die dann mit nem 110er Innenlager 160mm q-Faktor erreicht. Hier ist also eventuell noch etwas zu holen. 35 eur plus Lager. Auch günstig. Aber wie bereits gesagt, am ersten Kinderbike für die Tochter ist das Geld Nebensache. Das Teil kommt später eh verbraucht in die Vitrine.

Wenn wir uns auf diesem Niveau unterhalten, kann ich auch mal den Gedanken weiterspinnen und über ovale Kettenblätter nachdenken!? Welche 4kant Kurbel wäre denn die ideale Ausgangsbasis, wenn ich mindestens einen geringen Kuhfaktor ( bei soviel Kuh erst mal muh!), Kurbelkürzung auf 102mm und ggf. ein ovales 28er Kettenblatt nachdenken wollte? Geht das überhaupt oder macht mir das 28er Blatt nen Strich durch die Rechnung? Eine Bearbeitung wie von @Surtre an der Sram Achse kann ich (selbst) nicht leisten und müsste jemanden finden, den ich dafür bezahlen kann.

Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Linipupini (18. September 2017)

guggst du einfach mal hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kinderrad-kurbeln-was-gibt-der-markt-so-her.661935/
evtl. ist ja was für dich dabei, weil:


Kwietsch schrieb:


> am ersten Kinderbike für die Tochter ist das Geld Nebensache


----------



## Kwietsch (18. September 2017)

Ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich diesen Faden vermutlich schon 4x gelesen habe. Ich sehe aber noch nicht ganz klar. 

Die Kurbel von Kubikes ist eine gute und günstige Variante. Vielleicht fange ich damit mal an.


----------



## Surtre (18. September 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ...an der Sram Achse...


Es handelt sich um eine Welle.

Kannst Du die Kettenlängenunterschiede des ovalen Blatts abfangen? Ich war bei leicht exzentrisch montierten, runden Kettenblättern und horizontalen Ausfallenden von der Kettenspannungsänderung an den Kinderrädern schon nicht angetan.

Am 20" Rad habe ich das ovale Kettenblatt wieder heruntergeworfen. Der Tritt unser Großen ist noch zu nervös. (Wenn die Übersetzung nicht passt und die Pedale zu wenig Grip haben, schafft sie es öfter beim Treten abzurutschen, so schnell kurbelt sie...)


----------



## Kwietsch (18. September 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! 
So wird die Kubikes Kurbel gleich wieder attraktiver. Nicht schöner, aber da schau ich dann mal.


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. September 2017)

Habe noch eine günstige Nabenvariante gefunden:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-d...n-bike-bicycle-hubs-21-24-27/32717619647.html
Klar, weniger schön als eine Echo, aber würde wohl passen, einfach Achse ersetzen und neu spacen.

Kurbel habe ich eine Ultegra geschenkt bekommen, passendes Dura Ace Lager habe ich auch noch, mal schauen wie der Q-Factor aussieht, und ggf. kürzen.


----------



## Linipupini (19. September 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Kurbel habe ich eine Ultegra geschenkt bekommen, passendes Dura Ace Lager habe ich auch noch, mal schauen wie der Q-Factor aussieht, und ggf. kürzen.


Ultegra hat LK 130mm, da gibt's keine kleinen KB!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (19. September 2017)

Danke - das war mir nur halb bewusst, bzw. ich war mir nicht bewusst, dass das kleinste ein 38er ist 
Ist eine Triple Kurbel, aber auf dem kleinen LK geht es wohl mit der Kettenlinie nicht auf. mal schauen.


----------



## Kwietsch (19. September 2017)

Im oben verlinkten Kurbelthread hat jemand eine 3fach 4kant Kurbel (ältere Shimano) innen abgefräst und ein 28er Blatt verwendet, aber ob das auch mit ner Ultegra Kurbel klappt? So ne alte LX Kurbel ist an meiner Stadtschlampe mit 1x10 verbaut. Die könnte ich da sogar noch rausnehmen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. September 2017)

Muss mal schauen wegen der Kurbel.

Pedalen: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-...cle-Pedal-Ride-Free-Shipping/32251962578.html
Oder: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/GUB-...Mountain-Bike-Pedal-MTB-Road/32808570649.html


----------



## Kwietsch (20. September 2017)

Naben sind da. Pro: Passt. Con: Keine M30x1 Ritzel Aufnahme,  zusätzlich festgestellt,  dass die Gabel nicht maßhaltig ist.  PM Aufnahme liegt irgendwo zwischen 140er und 160er Scheibe. Heisst Nacharbeiten.


----------



## Surtre (20. September 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Con: Keine M30x1 Ritzel Aufnahme


Sieh es als Vorteil: Mit den größeren BSA-Ritzeln musst Du vermutlich eher ein 30er Kettenblatt verbauen, was die Kurbelwahl wieder vereinfacht.


----------



## Kwietsch (20. September 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Sieh es als Vorteil: Mit den größeren BSA-Ritzeln musst Du vermutlich eher ein 30er Kettenblatt verbauen, was die Kurbelwahl wieder vereinfacht.



Ja, das sollte auch das geringste Problem sein. Die PM Aufnahme nervt mich eher, wobei Metall zerfeilen heute ggf katharsische Wirkung nach einem turbulenten Arbeitstag haben könnte. 

Als nächstes muss ich mal Speichenlängen ausrechnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (20. September 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ... zwischen 140er und 160er Scheibe...


Blöde Frage: hast du den Bremssattel vorne ohne Halbrundscheiben angehalten?


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: hast du den Bremssattel vorne ohne Halbrundscheiben angehalten?




Ja, nein, schon, aber bewusst.

Deswegen schrieb ich ja irgendwas zwischen 140 und 150. Halte ich ohne Halbrundscheiben an, komme ich bei einer 140er Scheibe auf grob geschätzte 70% Überdeckung zwischen Scheibe und Belag. Mit Halbrundscheiben wird es dann völlig unbrauchbar, so dass vermutlich eine 150er Scheibe passen würde, die aber nicht in die Gabel passt und die ich mir auch nicht selbst klöppeln kann.

140mm ist Maximum bei der Gabel, an der PM Aufnahme muss ich dafür aber sicher um die 5mm wegnehmen. Das werde ich ganz pragmatisch mit der Feile erledigen, kürzen bis es passt.


----------



## dirtsurfer (21. September 2017)

Die Naben sind schick - da kann meine geplante Billigvariante definitiv nicht mithalten. Wusste gar nicht, dass BMX das kleinere Gewinde hat.


----------



## Linipupini (21. September 2017)

Ich glaube ich steh gerade aufm Schlauch, was bitteschön sind "Halbrundscheiben"? helft mir mal auf die Füße.
Gruss


----------



## sven kona (21. September 2017)

Konvex Scheiben ?!? . Vielleicht


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/avid-...MI9MGU59O11gIV2sqyCh0RiwmMEAQYAiABEgKWE_D_BwE

Hier sieht man die Teile...


----------



## Linipupini (21. September 2017)

Ah! Ausgleichsscheiben meint ihr wohl! das sind auch die um bei V- Brakes die Beläge einzustellen.
Merci


----------



## Linipupini (21. September 2017)

warum ist bei 140mm das max. erreicht? stößt eine 160er an den Gabelscheiden an?


----------



## bankettfritz (21. September 2017)

Hallo ,

hatte das Bremsscheiben Problem bei meiner 16 zoll Carbon Gabel auch. Es passt max mal eine 140 Scheibe . Habe es gelöst indem ich die PM Aufnahme an der Gabel um ca 5mm gekürzt habe. es ist noch genug Restgewinde da gewesen.

viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## duc-mo (21. September 2017)

Im Zweifel nen Helicoil einsetzen. Dass hat dann auch den Vorteil, dass das Gewinde länger hält als im Alu...

Das die PM Aufnahmen so bescheiden passen, wundert mich doch sehr!

Wie bekommt ihr es hin, dass die Aufnahmefläche wieder exakt winklig zur Scheibe ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> warum ist bei 140mm das max. erreicht? stößt eine 160er an den Gabelscheiden an?



Was könnte es denn sonst noch für Probleme geben? 

Ich hab keine 160er Scheibe da, unter 200 hab ich nix und Frauchens Rad zerlegen endet nackig im Gartenn, aber Pi mal Daumen wird das kollidieren.


----------



## Linipupini (21. September 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Was könnte es denn sonst noch für Probleme geben?


deswegen frag ich ja! Laufrad zu klein für 160er Scheibe, Sattel kollidiert mit Felge z.B.?



Kwietsch schrieb:


> aber Pi mal Daumen


Damit kommst du leider nicht weit bei ner SB, sollte schon passen und  da muss man halt ausprobieren.


----------



## bankettfritz (21. September 2017)

ich habe es rundrum angezeichnet und mit der Druckluft Flex geschnitten, 

hat gepasst und hält. Ponale und Monte Baldo Abfahrt erfolgreich absolviert


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> deswegen frag ich ja! Laufrad zu klein für 160er Scheibe, Sattel kollidiert mit Felge z.B.?
> 
> 
> Damit kommst du leider nicht weit bei ner SB, sollte schon passen und  da muss man halt ausprobieren.



Macht doch keine Probleme wo keine sind. 140 reicht und ob ich direkt an der Aufnahme Feile oder nen Adapter anfertigen muss, ist Hupe.


----------



## Linipupini (21. September 2017)

warum so ätzend? Scheinbar brauchst du keine Hilfe! aber warum schreibst du dann aber den ganzen Käse hier wenn du keine Tip´s brauchst?
Mir ist das übrigens Latte, ob du die Gabel mit der Feile bearbeitest!
Tschö


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> warum so ätzend? Scheinbar brauchst du keine Hilfe! aber warum schreibst du dann aber den ganzen Käse hier wenn du keine Tip´s brauchst?
> Mir ist das übrigens Latte, ob du die Gabel mit der Feile bearbeitest!
> Tschö



Sorry,  möchte nicht anmaßend sein, aber hast Du mal Deine Beiträge selbst gelesen? Der Ton ist auch öfter mal Moll als Dur.

Also vielleicht nicht immer ganz so von oben runter schreiben,  dann kläfft auch keiner mal zurück.

Wenn ich Hilfe suche,  findet man eine höflich formulierte Frage von mir mit Fragezeichen am Ende. 
Alles ohne Fragezeichen ist Dokumentation meines Aufbaus und dem Weg dorthin mit allen Problemen, die so auftreten und die ich lösen werde. 

Wenn das für Dich alles Käse ist dann lies doch einfach mal was mit Wurst.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> hatte das Bremsscheiben Problem bei meiner 16 zoll Carbon Gabel auch. Es passt max mal eine 140 Scheibe . Habe es gelöst indem ich die PM Aufnahme an der Gabel um ca 5mm gekürzt habe. es ist noch genug Restgewinde da gewesen.
> 
> viel Spaß beim Aufbau



Danke!


----------



## Linipupini (21. September 2017)

viel Erfolg


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> viel Erfolg



Werde ich haben, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr es hin, dass die Aufnahmefläche wieder exakt winklig zur Scheibe ist?



Dank der Ausgleichsscheiben kann man mit etwas Toleranz arbeiten. Ansonsten hilft Winkel,  Haarlineal und ne feine Feile.


----------



## duc-mo (21. September 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Dank der Ausgleichsscheiben kann man mit etwas Toleranz arbeiten. Ansonsten hilft Winkel,  Haarlineal und ne feine Feile.



Mit den Ausgleichsscheiben kommt die Bremse aber wieder höher und man müsste theoretisch ja noch mehr von der Aufnahme wegnehmen...

Ich frage nur, weil ich nie wirklich glücklich mit den Scheiben war... An der alten Avid von meiner Freundin waren die Dinger nötig und es war ein reines Glücksspiel bis die Beläge parallel zur Scheibe standen...


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2017)

Bisher ging das bei mir immer gut. Es stehen einige Räder mit Avid im Keller, auch Shimano und Formula sind im Haus. Am Kokua Jumper ist die Avid auch verbaut und lässt sich schleiffrei einstellen


----------



## Kwietsch (22. September 2017)

So, den Sattel vorne hab ich fast passend, 2mm müssen noch weg. Ne 160er Scheibe geht in die Gabel nicht rein. War die Metallgrundausbildung 1993 wenigstens nicht umsonst. 

Sattelstütze kam heute, ist rund und hat 27,2mm auch auf dem Messschieber. 
Kein Gewichtswunder, aber schöner und besser zu handhaben als die M-Wave am Jumper. 
Paar Gramm kann ich noch kürzen und am Kopf gehen auch noch paar Gramm. 

Erstmal Kokua putzen. Frau und Kind waren Pfützen surfen während Papa im Büro saß...


----------



## Kwietsch (27. September 2017)

Ich habe mich gegen die größeren Felgen aus China entschieden und hab die übrig,  falls jemand sowas sucht. 
Litepro kpro 16 zoll felgen faltrad bmx rad 349 felgen für brompton bike
http://s.aliexpress.com/jqA3a2au 
(from AliExpress Android)


 
Wiegen 219g jeweils. 

Ich hab derweil bei PSGFCB mal ein Puzzle gefertigt... 
 
 
Mal schauen wie ich so weiter vorwärts komme...


----------



## dirtsurfer (29. September 2017)

Soo, ich lasse mich auf eine Farbkombo ein, auf die ich ohne Aktionspreis nicht gekommen wäre:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-P...32823316228.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.coMPrz

Muss dann wohl noch ein bisschen Gewicht optimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (29. September 2017)

Habe auch so eine ähnliche Nabe am Vorderrad , „cannondale“ .
Habe sie komplett auseinander gebaut und ausgedreht/ zusätzlich nach die Diskaufnahme hinterdreht , hat dann ganz schönen Gewichtsverlust gehabt. 

Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## dirtsurfer (29. September 2017)

Danke für den Tip - Ausdrehen ist auch mein Plan.. aussen will ich aufgrund der Farbe nichts machen.


----------



## Kwietsch (29. September 2017)

Bin etwas neidisch dass Ihr alle Zugriff auf Drehbank etc habt... 

Goldene Naben sind klasse, haben wir am Jumper auch. Die EBB ist 135 hinten,  oder? Da muss ja dann auch geändert werden!? 

Für mich war es wichtig, auf ein Fertigteil zugreifen zu können. 

Gestern kam der Lenker. 460 breit 64g leicht. Es geht vorwärts.


----------



## bankettfritz (29. September 2017)

Es ist doch eine Singlespeed Nabe , lässt sich relativ einfach kürzen. Was hast du geplant ? Sprichst bestimmt nur halb ein oder ? 
Müsste bei meinem Umbau eine sram automatix kürzen , und bin gerade dabei eine Rohloff Scheibe zu adaptieren 

Viel Spaß


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. September 2017)

Genau, ist eine Schraubkranz Nabe in 135mm, die hat einen Spacer ca. 2cm auf der Antriebsseite, damit der 7-9fach Schraubkranz Platz hat. Der Nabenkörper selbst ist also einiges schmaler. Heisst der Spacer kommt weg, und dann wird alles so gespacet, dass es aufgeht. Ich rechne also, dass die locker reingeht, könnte sein, dass die Ritzelaufnahme etwas weit innen liegt, aber das kriege ich dann schon hin (kann ja die Disk nach aussen spacen, und en ganzen Nabenkörper mehr nach rechts).

Drehbank habe ich mir sehr lange gewünscht, und dann anfang Jahr einen Hobbymat gegönnt, musste leider noch einiges investieren, was nicht vorgesehen war, aber läuft jetzt soweit gut. Gedreht habe ich noch fast nichts, komme einfach kaum dazu (bescheuerte 42.5h Arbeitswoche, und Werkstatt extern, also mal 15min in die WS geht eben nicht,... als die Kleine noch richtig klein war hatte sie lange Abende lang einfach in der Werkstatt durchgepennt [emoji4] ). Jetzt hat sie dafür ein Puky mit Blaulicht:


----------



## Kwietsch (30. September 2017)

Sehr schön! 

Bei mir ist Platz im Keller reichlich,  dürften unter beiden Wohneinheiten so grobe 190qm sein, die Hütte war mal ne Scheune. Aber bei auch Minimum 40 bis 50h pro Woche und Gartenbau, Terrasse bauen...

Irgendwann zieht da auch ein Maschinenpark ein. Derzeit geht das Budget aber in die Außenanlage.


----------



## Kwietsch (30. September 2017)

Bei der Nabe (Trial) musste ich linken und rechten Spacer tauschen, damit ich Platz genug für ein Freilaufritzel schaffen konnte. Ich hatte nicht auf dem Schirm, dass die Flansche im Trial so weit außen stehen und Platz nur für Ritzel ohne Freilauf vorgesehen ist. Geht aber auf.


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. Oktober 2017)

190qm, davon träume ich auch 
Dass die Trialnabe nicht für Freilaufritzel ausgelegt ist war mir jetzt auch nicht so presänt - ich hab aber auch nie verstanden, was es bringt den Freilauf auf die kurbel zu machen... Gut dass es passt, das wär doof gewesen.


----------



## Kwietsch (1. Oktober 2017)

Stabiler und feinere Rasterung sagt mein Kollege. Seine Freundin hat mal irgendwo große Titel eingefahren. Muss mal Fragen wo genau!


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. Oktober 2017)

Gestern mal die Ultegra gebohrt, aber kein Foto gemacht, es sollte machbar sein, auf den Lochkreis des kleinsten KB, den grossen 130er mach ich dann komplett weg.
Gewindeschneider für Pedalgewinde:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOZAN-C-401...097202&hash=item25e10a1a7f:g:CsYAAOSwBahVbwKE

Bremsscheiben, oder hast du was leichteres in bezahlbar gefunden?:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/140...-Disk-with-Screw-Brake-Parts/32523917817.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (2. Oktober 2017)

Bremsscheiben werde ich wieder die Ashima nehmen. Die sind erwiesenermaßen leicht, gut, gerade.


----------



## bankettfritz (2. Oktober 2017)

@dirtsurfer 
Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe ist die Ultegra Kurbel eine hollowtec II , da passen bloß Shimano Tretlager. Bei mir waren die Kurbeln hohl geschmiedet , von 175 auf 114 mm gekürzt, und um dort vernünftig ein Pedalgewinde zu schneiden müsste ich Hülsen einschweißen .


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. Oktober 2017)

@bankettfritz 
Yep, sie ist hohl - ich habe auf 103mm gekürzt, es hat Luft in dem Bereich, aber ich denke, dass genug Material vorhanden ist. Ich habe mir überlegt etwas Epoxy reinzufüllen, um zu verhindern, dass die Kurbel gequetscht wird.

Zuerst mal auf die Gewindeschneider warten..
Lager habe ich ein schön leichtes Dura Ace, schmal ist es auch noch.... bin also zuversichtlich. Hoffe, dass ich das Endprodukt dann von nem Freund schwarz gepulvert kriege.


----------



## bankettfritz (2. Oktober 2017)

Die Enden habe ich mit Aluspachtel „versiegelt“


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Oktober 2017)

Knapp geht's zu, aber es geht. Für die Passung mussten an der Nabe die Spacer links und rechts vertauscht werden


----------



## dirtsurfer (6. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht es denn bei der Bremsseite aus, willst du anschweissen, oder schrauben wie es Dirt-Diggler gemacht hat? So wie es aussieht hast du nur Platz für anschweissen, oder?

Habe noch schöne Freilaufritzel gefunden:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...peed-14T-BMX-Bike-Free-Wheel/32719960925.html

Ein hässliches 16-er habe ich aber noch, denke ich starte mit dem, und entscheide dann, was für eine Übersetzung sinn macht.


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Oktober 2017)

Du weißt aber dass 14er nur bei M30x1 Gewinde passt? Hat Deine Nabe das?

Ich schweiße an. Zeichne gerade die Sockel und laufe dann in den Prototypenbau...


----------



## dirtsurfer (6. Oktober 2017)

Yep, dank dir weiss ich das, bzw. wusste zuvor nicht, dass BMX was kleineres hat.
Ab dem 16-er müsste es passen: *Inner Size:	   13T~15T(30mm)/16T~18T(35MM)*

Für mich mit meiner Nabe dürfte aber auch das eine Option sein:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/12T...ccessories-Bicycle-Freewheel/32792040154.html

So könnte ich ev. noch ein bisschen Gewicht sparen, habe auch noch andere in der Bauform gesehen.



> und laufe dann in den Prototypenbau...


 --> DAS WILL ICH AUCH!


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Oktober 2017)

Mir wäre ne eigene Werkstatt lieber. Da müsste ich niemanden belasten ☺️

Ich musste auch ein 16er nehmen. Aber dann wird das Kettenblatt eben etwas größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin wegen der Gabel etwas blockiert. Commencal gibt ja 271mm an, aber es gibt beim Ali offensichtlich nur 260mm eins länger ist dann eher 285mm

Kommt das mit der 260er nicht zu steil?


----------



## Kwietsch (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann die von mir erworbene Gabel nochmal genau messen. Die hat halt nur das Problem mit der Sattelaufnahme.


----------



## bankettfritz (13. Oktober 2017)

Meine Ali Gabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von ca 255 mm. 
Musste allerdings PM Aufnahme bearbeiten für die 140 er Scheibe und den Sitz für den Steuersatz


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. Oktober 2017)

Oh Mann... Teile-Planet schickt mir 28“ Felgen anstelle der 16er, und meint dann, es könne sein, dass der Hersteller das Produkt angepasst hat, und es nur noch so verfügbar sei....

Immerhin, die naben sind da - bleischwer...


----------



## thomasbee (14. Oktober 2017)

Entschuldigung, darf ich hier vielleicht kurz zwischenfragen: Ich habe fuer meinen Sohn ein Spawn Yoji gekauft und würde eventuell die V-Brakes auf was höherwertiges schönes Umrüsten. Kommt nicht so sehr aufs Gewicht an, soll einfach gut Aussehen und eine kindgerechte Griffweite haben. Habt Ihr da Tipps?

Noch eine Frage: Das Rad hat eine recht grosse Übersetzung, vorne 24 / hinten 12, hinten lässt sich leicht ein 13 oder 14er Ritzel montieren. Mein Sohn fährt sicher, die Übersetzung an seinem Vorgänger Woom 2 fand ich zu klein. Was haltet Ihr für sinnvoll?

Vielen Dank, Thomas


----------



## chris_at (16. Oktober 2017)

Nette Projekte aber es ließt sich etwas sehr mühsam die passenden Teile zu finden.

Ich bin auch gerade hin und her gerissen mir ein Rad von der Stange zu holen - am ehesten noch Kubikes. Early Rider hätte da auch was aber das ist dann doch über meiner Schmerzgrenze. Der Rahmen wäre aber eine gute Basis - auch der Riemenantrieb würde mir gefalln. Der Chef dort unterstütz Eigenbauten - nicht finanziell aber man bekommt wohl alles was man so braucht.
https://earlyrider.com/collections/...m-belter-16-trail-with-hope-gold-full-upgrade

Aber wenn schon selber baun dann könnte man doch versuchen das scheinbar gute Konzept von Canyon - vorne 18" hinten 16" - zu übernehmen.

Also:
Belter 16 Rahmen mit Disk Aufnahme
Carbon Gabel 18" - sofern es was passendes überhaupt gibt
16" Hinterrad mit Automatix 2-Gang (gibts auch für Riemen)
18" Vorderrad
Günstige Scheibenbremse mit ergonomisch passenden Hebeln - welche?
Reifen? Auf die schnelle konnte ich keine 18" mit Stollen finden - die Kenda die von Canyon verbaut werden sind dann doch etwas schwer. Schon mal wer Tubeless überlegt? 


Eigentlich ist das einzige was mich am Belter wirklich stört, dass es keine Automatix ab Werk gibt. Und wenn man dann schon am basteln ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (16. Oktober 2017)

chris_at schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das einzige was mich am Belter wirklich stört, dass es keine Automatix ab Werk gibt. Und wenn man dann schon am basteln ist ...



Das verlinkte Bike sieht toll aus, aber realistisch betrachtet werden die Hope Bremshebel schon nach der ersten Fahrt gelitten haben. 

Ist die Sitzposition auf dem Belter nicht zu gestreckt?

Mein Sohn hatte kurze Zeit ein Canyon, er fand es viel zu schwer. Ich dachte auch, er braucht unbedingt eine Automatix aber inzwischen finde ich es overkill, außerdem schaltet die Automatix im Canyon für meinen Geschmack viel zu spät. 

.t


----------



## chris_at (16. Oktober 2017)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ist die Sitzposition auf dem Belter nicht zu gestreckt?
> 
> Mein Sohn hatte kurze Zeit ein Canyon, er fand es viel zu schwer. Ich dachte auch, er braucht unbedingt eine Automatix aber inzwischen finde ich es overkill, außerdem schaltet die Automatix im Canyon für meinen Geschmack viel zu spät.
> 
> .t



Auf den Videos schaut das ganz ok aus - glaub nicht dass das zu gestreckt ist. 

Die Automatix muss man halt nacharbeiten. Aber ich hab bei uns noch von keinem gehört, der sie hatte und als überflüssig empfand - vor allem wenn man nicht im flachen wohnt.


----------



## dirtsurfer (17. Oktober 2017)

Soo, konnte endlich ein bisschen weitermachen:
Nabe Zerlegt - Riesige Lager 6200 - sind leider auch entsprechend schwer..




Nabenkörper ausgedreht:




Schwarz+Türkis+Gold 




Kurbel bereit für die Fräse (Inneren Lochkreis - Kettenlinie anpassen), aussen muss alles weg, mache ich aber glaub von Hand:




Überlege für die Naben neue Achsen aus Alu zu drehen.


----------



## Kwietsch (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab gestern die Spacer und die Sockel aus unserem Prototypenbau erhalten. Letztere mal rudimentär gekürzt und angepasst, jetzt muss ich mal nen Schweißer finden.

Hat vielleicht noch wer ne alte teildefekte Bremse rumfliegen, die ich kaufen könnte? Möchte die vorhandenen nicht beim Schweißen beschädigen.

Samstag werden die Laufräder unter Anleitung einer Fachkraft (baut Laufräder bei nem lokalen Bikeversender) zentriert.

Decals hab ich mal bei NLDesigns.eu angefragt. Netterweise gab es dazu von Commencal verwertbare *.ai Dateien. Warte auf Rückmeldung.

Farbe(n) hat sich Leni ausgesucht. Es wird bunt. Sie mag auch unterschiedliche Griffe, um rechts und links zu lernen. Leider gibt es die sehr dünnen Trek Griffe (dialled specific grip) nicht mehr in D, bestellbar nur in US. Mal schauen...

Es geht also wieder etwas weiter und bisher gab es noch keine großen Stolpersteine.
Es gab (erneut) einen sehr netten Kontakt hier und ein paar Teile sind bei Ihm angefragt.

Ach doch, der Kontakt nach CZ ist nicht zuverlässig. Ich brauche also noch einen anderen Steuersatz (als den Mortop HS65), der gut mit der Steuerrohrform harmoniert, wer da Ideen hat, immer her damit, danke!


----------



## dirtsurfer (18. Oktober 2017)

Bezüglich der Griffe - ich bin auch noch auf Griffsuche, lass mich bitte auf jeden Fall wissen, bevor du was bestellst, das nicht mit gratis Versand kommt... (DE Adresse habe ich auch)..

Steuersatz kommt bei mir der Chris King rein, der jetz im 12" Ramones ist - also optisch nichts wildes, harmoniert beim 12" auf jeden Fall gut, und ich glaube das Steuerrohr ist gleich (habs jetzt nie so explizit verglichen).

Ohne Logo, farbig und billig - aber ob ich ihn schön dinden soll weiss ich noch nicht:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/34M...ridge-Bearings-1-1-8-Bicycle/32649629474.html

Dann bin ich mal auf die Farben gespannt..

Schwarzen Vorbau für 25.4 könnte ich vom 12" übernehmen, falls ich auf Oversized will, wäre der eine Überlegung wert:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/31-...-Handlebar-Stem-BMX-Downhill/32673633529.html


----------



## weinhex79 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi Kwietsch,
ich hab noch ne Avid in der Teilekiste. Ist sogar ein Satz
Glaube Avid elixier 5 oder so.
Kannst du gerne für nen wirklich schmalen Taler haben.
Liegen in Winningen.....  ;-)
Gruß
Der Ali


----------



## thomasbee (18. Oktober 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ohne Logo, farbig und billig - aber ob ich ihn schön dinden soll weiss ich noch nicht:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/34M...ridge-Bearings-1-1-8-Bicycle/32649629474.html


Ist dieses China Zeug (Steuersatz, Vorbau) qualitätsmässig ok oder bricht dass beim ersten Schlag auseinander ? Die Preise sind ja fast obszön billig.

.t


----------



## dirtsurfer (18. Oktober 2017)

Habe zwei Steuersätze an Stadträdern im Einsatz, sind absolut top, gute Lager, präzise, schön verarbeitet.
Vorbau habe ich einen am 12" Ramones meiner Tochter, er ist optisch ganz ok, ich denke er würde auch mein Gewicht problemlos wegstecken, ausprobieren werde ich es aber nicht.


----------



## bankettfritz (18. Oktober 2017)

Da habe ich meine griffe für Kinderbikes immer geholt 
https://www.internet-bikes.com/en/75953-herrmans-handle-child-smile-safety-101a-95mm-orange-by-one/


----------



## duc-mo (18. Oktober 2017)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Da habe ich meine griffe für Kinderbikes immer geholt
> https://www.internet-bikes.com/en/75953-herrmans-handle-child-smile-safety-101a-95mm-orange-by-one/



Was haben die für nen Außendurchmesser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (18. Oktober 2017)

Sammelantwort 

Steuersatz, der China König ist im Jumper total unauffällig und funktioniert gut. Aber irgendwie kann ich mir beim Ramones Steuerrohr keinen abgerundeten Satz vorstellen. Ich schau mal was man so finden kann, ich hab noch was Zeit.

Griffe, die Hermanns sind ok, die Trek Dialled Specific waren dünner. Trek onlineshop geht nur in USA, Händer vor Ort können angeblich nix bestellen, Mail an Trek USA ist raus.

Bremse @weinhex79 danke, das wäre absolut klasse!
Pack mir bitte mal Deine Telefonnummer irgendwo hin, ich melde mich dann mal und komme auf dem Heimweg oder Abends mal kurz durch...

Alu Schweißen wird wohl mein alter Vespa/Lambretta Schrauberkumpel Andy von Worb5 Scooterparts in Koblenz, der sollte das in jedem Fall ordentlich können.


----------



## dirtsurfer (18. Oktober 2017)

@Kwietsch
US King im Ramones 12:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-66#post-14603235
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-69#post-14778249

Denk an mich, wenn du wegen der Griffe was erreichst..


----------



## Kwietsch (18. Oktober 2017)

Mach ich!


----------



## Surtre (18. Oktober 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> @Kwietsch
> US King im Ramones 12:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-66#post-14603235
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-69#post-14778249
> ...


Messe bitte mal den Außendurchmesser des Ramones-12-Steuerrohres am Ende. Das wäre zum Einschätzen der optischen Wirkung hilfreich. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Ramones 16 dicker ist. Bin ich froh dort gefräst zu haben.


----------



## Kwietsch (18. Oktober 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Ramones 16 dicker ist. Bin ich froh dort gefräst zu haben.



Ich denke das auch. Fräsen fällt bei mir aber aus, keine Maschine dafür. Wenn ich viel Zeit hätte, würde ich feilen. Aber der Winter kommt und in der Zeit brennt es meistens auf der Arbeit...


----------



## bankettfritz (18. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ,
Die HERMANN 101 haben ca 2-3mm Wandstärke
. Also Lenker 22mm +6mm ca 28mm ideal für Kinderhände


----------



## Kwietsch (18. Oktober 2017)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Die HERMANN 101 haben ca 2-3mm Wandstärke
> . Also Lenker 22mm +6mm ca 28mm ideal für Kinderhände



Die Trek landen bei 25,5-26, sind aber nicht mehr in Deutschland zu bekommen. Die Hermanns sind in dem Link oben verführerisch preiswert. Danke für die Info! Ggf bestelle ich da mal paar Farben,  dann hat Leni Auswahl und das Porto lohnt sich...


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2017)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Die HERMANN 101 haben ca 2-3mm Wandstärke
> . Also Lenker 22mm +6mm ca 28mm ideal für Kinderhände



Das finde ich alles andere als "ideal". Mein Sohn hat mit 2.5Jahren mit dem Radeln auf dem 16" angefangen und in dem Alter sind die Hände noch sehr klein. Gleichzeitig Bremse und Griff zu umfassen ist bei dem Durchmesser schwierig und dabei hat mein Sohn schon große Hände...

Insofern finden ich 18mm Lenker in dem Alter sehr sinnvoll!!!


----------



## weinhex79 (19. Oktober 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Die Trek landen bei 25,5-26, sind aber nicht mehr in Deutschland zu bekommen. Die Hermanns sind in dem Link oben verführerisch preiswert. Danke für die Info! Ggf bestelle ich da mal paar Farben,  dann hat Leni Auswahl und das Porto lohnt sich...



Hi Kwietsch. Ich würde mich am Versand der Griffe beteiligen. Baue gerade das LAufrad für die kleine um und der große braucht an seinem 20" auch was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (19. Oktober 2017)

Die Griffe im Einsatz


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. Oktober 2017)

weinhex79 schrieb:


> Hi Kwietsch. Ich würde mich am Versand der Griffe beteiligen. Baue gerade das LAufrad für die kleine um und der große braucht an seinem 20" auch was anderes.


Ich wäre auch mit 3 Paar Griffen von Herrmanns dabei, müssten dann an meine Kollegin in DE weiter - kann überweisen mit SEPA (funktioniert gut) oder Paypal.


----------



## bankettfritz (19. Oktober 2017)

Habe 2 schwarze  hermanns 101 noch über


----------



## Kwietsch (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich schaue zunächst mal nach den Trek. Ggf geht mit myus.com was. Melde mich!


----------



## Kwietsch (19. Oktober 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch mit 3 Paar Griffen von Herrmanns dabei, müssten dann an meine Kollegin in DE weiter - kann überweisen mit SEPA (funktioniert gut) oder Paypal.


@dirtsurfer Für den Fall dass ich da bestellen sollte, welche Farbe? 
Ich kann die dann per Hermes in Deutschland weiterleiten, da kämen dann 3,89 eur obendrauf, Porto aus den Niederlanden wird 7,95 sein. 
Kannst ja mal schauen ob Du bei eigener Bestellung günstiger hin kommst.


----------



## Kwietsch (19. Oktober 2017)

weinhex79 schrieb:


> Hi Kwietsch. Ich würde mich am Versand der Griffe beteiligen. Baue gerade das LAufrad für die kleine um und der große braucht an seinem 20" auch was anderes.


@weinhex79 auch hier nochmal danke für die Bremse! Wg der Griffe, gelb hätten die,  in Mädchenfarben aber nicht die Hermans sondern nur andere in rosa und pink. Schau mal durch und dann telefonieren wir noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (20. Oktober 2017)

Papa, ich will meine neuen Lieblingsfarben, lila... Und grün... Und orange... Und... 

Gefallen Dir denn die Schrauben?

Ohhhh, die sind toll! Die müssen überall hin!


----------



## dirtsurfer (20. Oktober 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> @dirtsurfer Für den Fall dass ich da bestellen sollte, welche Farbe?
> Ich kann die dann per Hermes in Deutschland weiterleiten, da kämen dann 3,89 eur obendrauf, Porto aus den Niederlanden wird 7,95 sein.
> Kannst ja mal schauen ob Du bei eigener Bestellung günstiger hin kommst.



Versand in die CH 26€ 
Gerne:
1x https://www.internet-bikes.com/en/78652-herrmans-handles-child-115-cm-black-per-pair/
1x https://www.internet-bikes.com/en/78653-herrmans-handle-child-smile-safety-101a-95mm-black-per-set/
2x https://www.internet-bikes.com/en/79967-herrmans-handle-child-smile-safety-101a-95mm-yellow-each/



> Ohhhh, die sind toll! Die müssen überall hin!


Das wird aber teuer


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Oktober 2017)

Bestellt! Melde mich! 
Schrauben, ja, aber ich refinanziere das mit Import Export von Zeugs aus Holland!


----------



## dirtsurfer (20. Oktober 2017)

Danke
Ich habe aber keine Griffe aus Gold bestellt!


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Oktober 2017)

Schwarzer Af...ähh Hermans Griffe aus Holland im Zulauf... Tracking hab ich schon, denke Montag oder Dienstag sind die da.


----------



## dirtsurfer (21. Oktober 2017)

Soo, man könnte noch Stunden weiterschleifen, habe ich aber nicht im Sinn. Habe kein optisches Wunderwerk erwartet, aber paar Gramm weniger hatte ich mir schon erhofft. Werden aber mit dem Pulvern eher noch paar Gramm mehr:


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Oktober 2017)

Wir waren auch nicht untätig. 
Papa hat heute morgen in einer Profiwerkstatt beim Laufradbauer zentrieren gelernt.

Dann musste kurz die Terrassenaufschüttung verdichtet werden. 

Danach haben wir zusammen Reifen montiert und Bremsscheiben bestellt.


----------



## dirtsurfer (22. Oktober 2017)

Dann bist du ja schon recht weit 
Ich habe nochmals Felgen bestellt, hoffentlich kommen dieses mal die richtigen..

Habe noch die Steuerrohre vom 12" und 16" verglichen (hatte aber leider keine Schieblehre zur Hand, das 12er liegt immer im Auto, und unser Auto steht leider nicht gerade vor dem Haus)... Ist in der Tat so, das 12er hat ein schönes Steuerrohr, das 16er, nicht wirklich, viel fetter.
Cool wäre, wenn man es ausdrehen könnte, und eine Art integrierter Steuersatz realisieren könnte...


----------



## Kwietsch (22. Oktober 2017)

Da hab ich in der Tat gegrübelt, aber niemanden im Umfeld,  der das mal eben machen könnte. Kleinteile gehen bei den Azubis im Prototypenbau schon mal, aber bei nem Rahmen wird der Meister nicht mitspielen denke ich.


----------



## Linipupini (22. Oktober 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Soo, man könnte noch Stunden weiterschleifen, habe ich aber nicht im Sinn. Habe kein optisches Wunderwerk erwartet, aber paar Gramm weniger hatte ich mir schon erhofft. Werden aber mit dem Pulvern eher noch paar Gramm mehr:


Gefällt mir persönlich so nicht, ist aber Geschmackssache!  Was ist da der Q- Faktor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (22. Oktober 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Gefällt mir persönlich so nicht, ist aber Geschmackssache!  Was ist da der Q- Faktor?


Das geht mir ähnlich, war aber von den für mich verfügbaren Kurbeln klar die, mit dem grössten Potential was das Gewicht angeht (speziell, wenn man das Dura Ace Innenlager, welches noch rumlag mit reinrechnet).
Ich hoffe, dass sie dann in schwarz etwas besser daherkommt weil weniger auffällig.

Q-Faktor muss ich messen, könnte aber wohl auch im ganzen 1cm weniger sein.


----------



## thomasbee (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

darf ich mal kurz fragen: Ich suche schöne V-Brakes (oder zumindest schönere Hebel) für die Tektro Minis am Spawn Yoji 16 Zoll Bike meines Sohnes. Kann ich Avid Hebel für 22mm hinreichend fest an einen 19mm Lenker montieren? Wie geht das? Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung für schöne Bremsen / Hebel? Vielen Dank

/t


----------



## dirtsurfer (22. Oktober 2017)

@thomasbee
Wir sind hier eher in der Scheibenbremsfraktion - ich würde die Frage mal allgemein im Kinderbikes Forum stellen.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. Oktober 2017)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich mal kurz fragen: Ich suche schöne V-Brakes (oder zumindest schönere Hebel) für die Tektro Minis am Spawn Yoji 16 Zoll Bike meines Sohnes. Kann ich Avid Hebel für 22mm hinreichend fest an einen 19mm Lenker montieren? Wie geht das? Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung für schöne Bremsen / Hebel? Vielen Dank
> 
> /t



Nun, Du kannst aus 1,5mm starkem Blech zwei Streifen je Hebel als Ausgleich fertigen. Das sollte gehen, wenn es passend gefertigt ist, wird das auch optisch OK sein.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. Oktober 2017)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich mal kurz fragen: Ich suche schöne V-Brakes (oder zumindest schönere Hebel) für die Tektro Minis am Spawn Yoji 16 Zoll Bike meines Sohnes. Kann ich Avid Hebel für 22mm hinreichend fest an einen 19mm Lenker montieren? Wie geht das? Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung für schöne Bremsen / Hebel? Vielen Dank
> 
> /t



Nun, Du kannst aus 1,5mm starkem Blech zwei Streifen je Hebel als Ausgleich fertigen. Das sollte gehen, wenn es passend gefertigt ist, wird das auch optisch OK sein.


----------



## dirtsurfer (22. Oktober 2017)

Getränkedose geht auch gut als Shim, dürfte dann aber mehr als eine Runde ausmachen bei der differenz.


----------



## Kwietsch (24. Oktober 2017)

Die Lieferung aus NL ist weiterverteilt.




Die Enden des Carbonlenkers hab ich noch doppelt sicher gemacht.


Beim Jumper hatten die Griffenden schnell Durchstöße. Die paar Gramm machen das Ziel nicht unerreichbar.

Bei mir kamen auch ein paar andere Teile an...Danke @Surtre

Nur ein Teil der Lieferung:


Weitere Informationen folgen später noch, wenn der Rahmen vom Schweißen zurück ist...


----------



## duc-mo (25. Oktober 2017)

Wie hast du die Lenkerenden genau verschlossen? Ein paar Details wären super, weil wir auch das Problem mit den "durchstoßenen" Griffen haben...


----------



## MrBrightside (25. Oktober 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Lenkerenden genau verschlossen? Ein paar Details wären super, weil wir auch das Problem mit den "durchstoßenen" Griffen haben...


Syntace Bar Plugs wären auch ne Lösung, die halt ein paar € kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (25. Oktober 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Lenkerenden genau verschlossen? Ein paar Details wären super, weil wir auch das Problem mit den "durchstoßenen" Griffen haben...



Lenker Stopfen (in meinem Fall von six-pack Griffen) und den Überstand weggeschnitten...


----------



## dirtsurfer (25. Oktober 2017)

Habe mir weitere Gedanken gemacht bezüglich integriertem Steuersatz - ich denke das Steuerrohr hat genug Material dafür, habe Lager gefunden mit Aussendurchmesser 41mm. Werde wohl bei einem Rahmenbauer anfragen, ob er das ausfräsen kann, und was er dafür haben muss.

Am Schluss muss aber eine Gabel verfügbar sein, mit der richtigen Einbaulänge. Hier liest nicht zufällig jemand mit, der ein "Komplett-Ramones" hat? Würde mich Interessieren, welche Einbauhöhe Gabel + Steuersatz haben.


----------



## Kwietsch (25. Oktober 2017)

Rahmen ist vom Schweißen zurück. Hat der Andy von Worb5 so gut gemacht, dass bei der ersten Anprobe die Bremse schleiffrei saß. Vorne musste ich die Aufnahme der Gabel noch mal nen mm kürzen und den Winkel anpassen, ging aber auch auf. 

Jetzt heißt es wieder warten auf Teile.


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2017)

Was ein Aufriss um die kleine Karre, bis du fertig bist, ist deine Tochter wohl rausgewachsen und kannst was neues anfangen.
Ist für uns ja ganz gut, haben wir was zu lesen.
Gott sei dank hab ich nicht mehr so viel Bastelarbeit, meine fahren schon 24/26er
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kwietsch (26. Oktober 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Was ein Aufriss um die kleine Karre, bis du fertig bist, ist deine Tochter wohl rausgewachsen und kannst was neues anfangen.
> Ist für uns ja ganz gut, haben wir was zu lesen.
> Gott sei dank hab ich nicht mehr so viel Bastelarbeit, meine fahren schon 24/26er
> Viel Erfolg.



Irgendwo hatte ich erwähnt, dass meine Tochter Laufrad fährt und dass ich mit dem Projekt so früh angefangen habe,  dass das Rad fertig ist,  wenn sie von der Größe her draufpasst.


----------



## thomasbee (27. Oktober 2017)

Entschuldigung, kurze Frage zum Freilauf am Kinderrad. Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, welche Werkzeuge ich brauche und wie ich das Ritzel an diesem Freilauf wechseln kann, ich möchte von 12 auf 13 Zähne. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (30. Oktober 2017)

@thomasbee Da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass dies nicht wirklich in dieses Thema reinpasst.

@Kwietsch Gerade die Griffe bekommen, besten Dank nochmals!


----------



## bankettfritz (30. Oktober 2017)

@thomasbee
Denke ist ein Sprengring , also kleinen Schraubenzieher. Sonst nichts .


----------



## Kwietsch (1. November 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> @Kwietsch Gerade die Griffe bekommen, besten Dank nochmals!



Ja gerne doch, das war ja kein Aufwand. 

Meine Hühner hab auch Teile vorbereitet...


----------



## KIV (1. November 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Soo, man könnte noch Stunden weiterschleifen, habe ich aber nicht im Sinn. Habe kein optisches Wunderwerk erwartet, aber paar Gramm weniger hatte ich mir schon erhofft. Werden aber mit dem Pulvern eher noch paar Gramm mehr:


Die Kurbel finde ich persönlich unglaublich hässlich. An der KB-Aufnahme kann man doch bestimmt noch ordentlich Material wegnehmen, wenn evtl etwas kürzere Schrauben verwendet und mit Locktite eingeklebt werden. Vielleicht kann man auch die Schraubenlöcher noch tiefer machen..?
Im aktuellen Zustand würde ich die Kurbel jedenfalls nicht pulvern, ist mE rausgeschmissenes Geld für ein halbgares Ergebnis. Passt auch überhaupt nicht zum ambitionierten Projekt...
Bislang finde ich es nur schade um die schöne Ultegra-Kurbel, aber vllt ist ja noch was zu retten.


----------



## Linipupini (1. November 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Die Kurbel finde ich persönlich unglaublich hässlich. An der KB-Aufnahme kann man doch bestimmt noch ordentlich Material wegnehmen, wenn evtl etwas kürzere Schrauben verwendet und mit Locktite eingeklebt werden. Vielleicht kann man auch die Schraubenlöcher noch tiefer machen..?
> Im aktuellen Zustand würde ich die Kurbel jedenfalls nicht pulvern, ist mE rausgeschmissenes Geld für ein halbgares Ergebnis. Passt auch überhaupt nicht zum ambitionierten Projekt...
> Bislang finde ich es nur schade um die schöne Ultegra-Kurbel, aber vllt ist ja noch was zu retten.


Krass! habe ich auch so empfunden, es aber nicht so hart geschrieben.


----------



## KIV (1. November 2017)

Hmm, klingt aber auch heftiger, als ich es gemeint habe. Es sollte eigentlich konstruktive Kritik werden.
Sorry @dirtsurfer ..!


----------



## timor1975 (1. November 2017)

Ich finde sie auch nicht schön!


----------



## Kwietsch (1. November 2017)

Die Leitungsführung vorne erledigt ein ehemaliges Teil vom Contessa meiner Frau. Titanschraube wurde natürlich umgehend vom kleinen Huhn als fehlend entlarvt. 
 
Ja, die Leitung geht außen an der Gabel entlang. Asche über mein Haupt. 

Jetzt müsste mal das Innenlager aufschlagen, dann könnte ich schauen, ob die Kurbel passt und den Rahmen  zum Pulverbeschichten weggeben.


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. November 2017)

@KIV No worries - ich kann mit Kritik umgehen. Ich bin wie gesagt auch nicht 100% glücklich, aber mein Schwerpunkt liegt bei der Funktion, vernünftigen Kosten, und dann kommt noch die Optik. Das Teil muss so stabil sein, dass auch ich damit fahren kann (mache ich aktuell auch mit dem 12", wenn ich meiner Tochter Mut machen muss ).

Die Kettenlinie stimmt so recht gut, also an den Gewinden kann ich eigentlich nicht viel machen. Einen Millimeter nach aussen könnte ich mit dem KB sicher noch.
Aussen noch einen MM abnehmen oder vielleicht 2 ist die andere Überlegung, das müsste auch drinnliegen (Q-Factor würde danken).

Für beides muss ich nochmals an die Fräse, das kostet was (also nicht viel, aber es ist nicht gratis), und liegt nur halb am Weg..
Pulvern kostet mich nur Material + Zeit.


----------



## Kwietsch (1. November 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Pulvern kostet mich nur Material + Zeit.


Ich hab für einfache Teile in schwarz, grau und weiß und ganz wenigen Ralfarben auch ne sehr günstige Gelegenheit. 
Aber neon pink (ist gerade der aktuelle Stand, mal sehen ob das bleibt) haben die nicht und da muss ich mal wieder organisieren. Es scheint aber in der Nähe was zu geben. Antwort bekomme ich nächste Woche dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (2. November 2017)

Als wenn mich jemand gehört hätte. Das günstige China Lager ist da. 
Somit passt die Kurbel mit einem Spacer an den Kettenstreben vorbei und der Rahmen ist fertig zum Pulverbeschichten.


----------



## paradox (3. November 2017)

Ein XTR wäre leichter gewesen und der Preis kaum mehr...


----------



## paradox (3. November 2017)

Am Kubikes 16 von meinem Sohn ist die Federleicht 105mm Kurbel mit Dura Ace Lager verbaut, Superleicht und echt für nen schmalen Taler zu haben...


----------



## Kwietsch (4. November 2017)

paradox schrieb:


> Ein XTR wäre leichter gewesen und der Preis kaum mehr...



Ich halte mir es offen, da noch mal zu ändern. Ich plane aber auch noch immer im Hinterkopf ein Budgetbike für das Patenkind mit, also interessieren mich auch generell günstige Alternativen aus Fernost.   
Ich wollte schon immer mal so ein Lager probieren, für die Belastung am Kinderrad wird es wohl reichen. Das zweite (habe einmal rot und einmal schwarz geordert) wandert in meine Dorfschlampe und Rollentrainerbitch, dort knackt aktuell ein 105er Lager. 

Das "kaum mehr" nehme ich in absoluten Zahlen gerade noch so an, tatsächlich dreht es sich aber um Faktor 4,x

Ab und zu muss man auch mal Versuchskaninchen sein.


----------



## giant_r (4. November 2017)

hast du mal einen link zu dem lager?
und so langsam wäre doch auch mal ein "uebersichtsbild" mit den zumindest provisorisch zusammengesteckten teilen angesagt.
danke und gruss


----------



## Kwietsch (4. November 2017)

Okay okay,  für Euch unterbrechen wir kurz die Arbeit an der Terrasse! 
☺️

Link:
ZTTO BB91 Externe Lager Boden Klammern für Shimano Prowheel 24mm Kurbelgarnitur
http://s.aliexpress.com/2MVR3EFj 
(from AliExpress Android)
      

was fehlt noch?
Steuersatz, Sattel, Pedale, Beschichtung und ein einzelnes Half Link Glied

Die bestellte Carbon Klemme aus China ist zu eng,  ist aber aufgesteckt.


----------



## giant_r (4. November 2017)

na also, geht doch...
wird ein schicker andorraner...


----------



## Kwietsch (5. November 2017)

Nachdem jetzt 22m Terrassenstützmauer betoniert sind und zum Teil schon die Abdecksteine drauf sind, unterbricht Starkregen die Arbeit. Zeit für ein paar Überlegungen.

Die Sattelstütze aus Carbon ist gekürzt schwerer als zum Beispiel ne M Wave, hier wären notfalls noch ein paar Gramm zu holen.

Innenlager war schon, ist gespeichert.

Einige Schrauben werden noch durch Ti ersetzt, Kleinvieh.

Nächster Punkt wären die Schläuche. Hier schlummert wohl noch Potential, zumal rotierende Masse wegfallen könnte. Tubeless wird mit den Felgen leider unmöglich. Die Profis hier kürzen gerne Leichtschläuche. Ich hab jetzt schon etwas gesucht, aber nicht die richtigen Infos gefunden. Würdet Ihr mir bitte folgende Fragen beantworten?
Wie genau kürzt man?
Welchen Schlauch als Basis sollte ich für den Black Jack nehmen?

Danke!


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. November 2017)

Ich habe grundsätzlich mindestens einen ghetto tubeless Versuch geplant, sehe die Herausforderung aber eher in der fehlenden Verfügbarkeit von Faltreifen in 16".

War vorgesetern nochmals an der Fräse (die teuersten 3 Gramm die ich je eingespart habe), und mache die Gewinde jetzt von Hand etwas kürzer (habe einen Fräser um Bremsaufnahmen zu planen). Konnte so 2mm wegnehmen, bin gerade am letzten der 5 Gewinde.

Der Radbauer hat gemeint, das Steuerrohr würde er mir auf mein Risiko ausfräsen, habe aber noch nicht über Geld mit ihm gepsrochen.. befürchte der ist da auch schnell gegen eine Stunde beschäftigt, entweder machts der Lehrling, oder es ist finanziell unrealistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (8. November 2017)

Cooles Projekt, zum Glück hab ich das erst gefunden nachdem wir ein Easy Rider gekauft haben .... darf man Fragen was das ganze so bis jetzt ca. gekostet hat ?


----------



## dirtsurfer (8. November 2017)

Bei mir (jeweils mit Versand, ca. in €):
Rahmen: 80
Naben:   20
Kurbeln: 50 (Gewindeschneider 33, Fräse benutzen 17)
Felgen:  19
Griffe:	5
Vorbau:  6
KB-Schrauben: 5
Sattelklemme: 1.20
Pedale:	 16
Bremsen: 0
Bremsscheiben: 9


----------



## Linipupini (8. November 2017)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> nachdem wir ein Easy Rider gekauft haben .


Easy Rider oder Early Rider?


----------



## Kwietsch (8. November 2017)

Hab noch nicht gerechnet. Das mache ich am Ende mal mit ner Excelliste und unter Ausschluss meiner Finanzministerin.


----------



## Bastian_77 (8. November 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Easy Rider oder Early Rider?


Early Rider ....


----------



## Linipupini (8. November 2017)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Early Rider ....


Damit biste definitiv auf der besseren Seite, auch nachher beim wiederverkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (8. November 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Damit biste definitiv auf der besseren Seite, auch nachher beim wiederverkauf.



Das ist zweifellos richtig.


----------



## zr0wrk (30. November 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Die Leitungsführung vorne (...) Ja, die Leitung geht außen an der Gabel entlang.


Warum legst du die Leitung nicht hinten rum? Dann stört sie die Optik nicht mehr ganz so derbe.


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. Dezember 2017)

Während der langen Warte auf Teile + dass mein Pulverbeschichtungs Freund seinen Ofen wieder in Betrieb nimmt, habe ich nochmals die viel zu schweren Naben in Angriff genommen, bzw. mal die Vordere:











Aufwändiger als gedacht, aber eine gute Übung an der Drehbank. Für's HR will ich noch dasselbe machen, ev. mit längeren Schrauben, dafür muss ich mir aber einen längeren Gewindeschneider besorgen.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Dezember 2017)

Sieht gut aus! 
Warten auf den Pulverbeschichter kommt mir bekannt vor. Hab in der Zeit schnell ein Laufrad für mein Patenkind zu 90% fertig gemacht. 
 
Sollte noch mal eins anstehen, wird es wieder Kokua. Da bekommt man wenigstens problemlos Teile. 

Was haben die bei Scool sich angestellt, ohne Kaufnachweis nix zu holen. Ich wollte den Elastomer in einer anderen Farbe ordern. Keine Chance. Wortlaut so was wie "wollen wir nur unseren Kunden bestmöglichen Service bieten und können die Teile nicht an jeden rausgeben". Dabei hatte ich mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich das Teil für den Umbau eines Scool Pedex 2 brauche, dass ich gebraucht erworben habe und dieses Teil auch regulär bezahlen möchte. 

Also aufgepasst, Gebrauchtrad Käufer werden dort nicht gern gesehen. Kurzsichtig statt nachhaltig.


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. Dezember 2017)

Solche Hersteller sollte man gezielt in den Ruin treiben. Was sich diese Branche nach wie vor erlaubt ist unglaublich. Cool aussehen tut es aber trotzdem


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Dezember 2017)

Das bringt ja nix. irgendwer kauft ja immer. Auch Puky ist ja nicht tot zu kriegen. Ich werde meine Erfahrungen teilen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Bei Scool bekommste keinen Elastomer als E Teil,  bei Canyon keinen Hinterbau einzeln...also kauf ich da,  wo es Service gibt.


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. Dezember 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Erfahrungen teilen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger..


So habe ich das eigentlich gemeint, wohl etwas extrem ausgedrückt.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Dezember 2017)

Ja.
Ich fand den Kontakt einfach unterirdisch schlecht.
1. Anfrage lautete ob es den Elastomer für scool pedex 2 als E teil gibt, wenn ja in welchen Farben und ob es auch verschiedene Härtegrade gibt.
Antwort war, wofür ich dass den brauchen würde. Hab dann geschrieben, baue ein gebrauchtes scool pedex 2 von orange/blau auf pink für Mädchen um und würde gerne im Farbkonzept bleiben.

Dann kam die Nummer mit dem Kaufnachweis, die ich beantwortete mit "wie bereits vorher erwähnt, gebrauchtes scool pedex 2 gekauft, baue/lackiere um, frage nach E teil und würde gerne kaufen wenn in benötigter spec verfügbar, habe als Gebrauchtkäufer natürlich keine Original Rechnung."

Und nachdem ich dann dreimal ganz deutlich vom School pedex 2 geschrieben hab kommt sowas von wegen bester Service für Erstkäufer und kein Support von Markenfremden Umbauten. Da fragt man sich, ob der Kontakt des Lesens überhaupt mächtig ist.

Erkenntnis für mich: Fire and Forget Mentalität, Support Fehlanzeige, E-Teile lagern kostet zu viel Geld -> scool = Wegwerfprodukt, Kokua = beschde!


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Dezember 2017)

Das Blau sieht auch gut aus!


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Dezember 2017)

Ja, es wird wohl auch bleiben. Zuviel Aufwand soll das Ding nicht mehr machen. Mein Patenkind wird sich nicht dran stören. Die muss ja erst noch Laufen lernen. Bis die das Ding bekommt, vergehen noch einige Monate. Ich bin halt gern früh dran. Es fehlen noch Klingel, neue Achsschrauben und die Schraube und "Gleitlager" an der Schwinge. Etwas Naben fein einstellen (haben noch minimal Spiel). Feddisch.

Ich hoffe, der Commencalrahmen kommt bald vom Pulvern, dann geht es dort weiter. Aber bis Ostern ist auch das Thema ganz sicher durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (5. Dezember 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ja, es wird wohl auch bleiben. Zuviel Aufwand soll das Ding nicht mehr machen. Mein Patenkind wird sich nicht dran stören. Die muss ja erst noch Laufen lernen. Bis die das Ding bekommt, vergehen noch einige Monate. Ich bin halt gern früh dran. Es fehlen noch Klingel, neue Achsschrauben und die Schraube und "Gleitlager" an der Schwinge. Etwas Naben fein einstellen (haben noch minimal Spiel). Feddisch.
> 
> Ich hoffe, der Commencalrahmen kommt bald vom Pulvern, dann geht es dort weiter. Aber bis Ostern ist auch das Thema ganz sicher durch.


Blaue Klingel ran und es sieht nach gewollt aus


----------



## duc-mo (6. Dezember 2017)

So würde ich es auch machen. Ein paar Highlights in blau setzen und fertig. Für mich sind die pinken Griffen schon zuviel, da hätte ich einen Kontrast gewählt...


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Dezember 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> So würde ich es auch machen. Ein paar Highlights in blau setzen und fertig. Für mich sind die pinken Griffen schon zuviel, da hätte ich einen Kontrast gewählt...


Ich hatte grün als Kontrast zu pink vorgesehen, aber das hätte größeren Aufwand bedeutet. Grüne Schrauben, Speichennippel, Sattel, Griffe hätte ich bestellen müssen. Hier geht es mit kleinem Budget zu, ich brauch die Kohle für unser 16 Zoll. Auch weiß ich, dass die Eltern keine Ahnung von sowas haben und einen großen Aufriss kein Stück mehr schätzen würden, als die kleine Nummer hier. Das ist gar nicht negativ gemeint. Ich finde es effizient, mal mit wenig Invest ne große Freude gemacht.

Also wurden diesmal die Naben nur überarbeitet (zerlegen,reinigen, neu fetten), die verranzten rostigen Speichennippel gegen Teile aus meiner Restekiste getauscht.
Steuersatz musste neu, der war fertig, kommt aus China, ich glaub 8 eur. Carbonlenker war noch was in der Teilekiste, ist vom Jumper übrig da gab es inzwischen etwas mehr Breite, Vorbau Wake für 6,xx eur (115g) aus China, Aheadkappe und Sattelklemme in Abflussreiniger von Rot enteloxiert, die Stütze ist die inzwischen zu kurze aus unserem Jumper, die 8 lila Schrauben noch von dem Jumper Umbau über und der Sattel ist vom Commencal über weil unsere lieber einen schwarzen wollte. Reifen Kenda Fisch (wg der Optik gewünscht, was will man machen), hier wären mit Black Jack noch paar 100 Gramm zu holen, aber das Teil ist eh ganz ok (3,3kg wie auf dem Bild).


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Dezember 2017)

Besser?





2 blaue Reflektoren hatte meine Tochter noch und die Griffe waren doch auch noch zu finden... Jetzt ist aber Schluss mit dem Teil...Und kein Wort zum Keller! Wir haben noch Baustellenstatus und ja, der wird auch mal hübsch!


----------



## MrBrightside (7. Dezember 2017)

Richtig gut!

PERFETTO!  


Das ist wie ein kleines @BommelMaster Rad, haha!


----------



## dirtsurfer (7. Dezember 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Bener (7. Dezember 2017)

Eine Zoé!


----------



## duc-mo (13. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Das ist wie ein kleines @BommelMaster Rad, haha!



War das als "Kompliment" gemeint? 

Ich sags mal so... Für ein pinkes Rad siehts ganz erträglich aus...


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. Dezember 2017)

Soo, back on Topic:




Steuersatz ist drinn, oben muss ich noch einen brauchbaren Deckel organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (13. Dezember 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> War das als "Kompliment" gemeint? [emoji38]
> 
> Ich sags mal so... Für ein pinkes Rad siehts ganz erträglich aus...


Das pink-blaue find ich stark!


----------



## Kwietsch (14. Dezember 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Soo, back on Topic:
> 
> Steuersatz ist drinn, oben muss ich noch einen brauchbaren Deckel organisieren.



Hammer! 
Was soll ich sagen, da werde ich nicht mithalten können. Darf man fragen wie der Aufwand dafür war? 

Meinem Pulverbeschichter ist ne Felge auf den Füßen gelandet. Bruch, Verzögerung.


----------



## dirtsurfer (14. Dezember 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hammer!
> Was soll ich sagen, da werde ich nicht mithalten können. Darf man fragen wie der Aufwand dafür war?
> Meinem Pulverbeschichter ist ne Felge auf den Füßen gelandet. Bruch, Verzögerung.



Ich finde das eigentlich das Tolle, an unserem zufälligen "Tandem-Aufbau" beide haben Ideen, eine gewisse Überlappung, einer steckt mehr Energie in den einen Teil, einer in den anderen. Ich kann beim Hinterbau nicht mit dir mithalten , und mit meinen Naben bin ich trotz den Custom Achsen noch nicht richtig glücklich, sind einfach zu schwer (VR Nabe ist total knapp 250 Gramm).

Mehr Fotos folgen, wenn ich die Teile soweit zusammen habe, dass ich den Gabelschaft kürzen kann.
Vorweg: Habe dies mit dem Fahrradbauer (muss ihn mal fragen, ob er seinen Namen hier lesen will) angeschaut. Da er als Fahrradbauer Verständnis für solche Ideen hat, und als Vater auch versteht, dass man für so ein Projekt nicht unendlich liquide Mittel hat, haben wir uns auf ein Kostendach von CHF 50.- geeinigt. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass er da weit unter seinem Stundensatz gearbeitet hat, ob er das nochmals machen würde, kann ich nicht beantworten.

Technisch ist es so, für einen integrierten Steuersatz hätte der Lagersitz sehr präzise gefräst werden müssen, die Tools die er zur Verfügung hat sind zum nachfräsen von Lagersitzen, nicht um ein unbearbeites Steuerrohr auszufräsen. Dann ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich noch einen Crank Brothers Directset Steuersatz rumliegen habe. Der hat keine Schale um das Lager, wird aber wie ein klassischer 1 1/8" Steuersatz eingepresst, Aussendurchmesser ist 41mm (dies entspricht den Lagern von integrierten Steuersätzen). Dadurch war es egal, wenn er mit dem Fräser etwas abdriftet, solange die Auflage plan ist (dies ist auch passiert).

Nun eine Unschönheit ist, dass der Directset etwas zu hoch baut (Also es ist der wohl flachste Steuersatz), aber er kommt unten und oben ca. 1mm aus dem Steuerrohr. Um dies zu kompensieren habe ich einen Stahl Gabelkonus auf das absolute Minimum runtergedreht.


----------



## dirtsurfer (14. Dezember 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Meinem Pulverbeschichter ist ne Felge auf den Füßen gelandet. Bruch, Verzögerung.


Fuss gebrochen? Hässlich, kenne ich von meiner Frau, wünsch ihm gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## Kwietsch (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin gespannt, wann er sich meldet. Er wollte den Rahmen noch vor Weihnachten schaffen, auch mit kaputtem Fuß.
Dann hätte ich im Urlaub Zeit genug, alles zusammen zu bauen.
Teile müssten auch die Tage alle beisammen sein.


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe zufällig ordentliche Reifen gefunden. VeeTire Crown Gem Junior. Gibts ab 12" in 2,25er breite. Ist nur leider extrem schwer zu kriegen. In der Schweiz hab ich zwei Händler gefunden, die liefern aber nicht zu uns. Und der bisherige Importeur hat die Zusammenarbeit beendet. Jetzt muss ich mal abwarten wer der neue Vertrieb wird.

Ich bin momentan in der Planungsphase fürs 16er. Soll ein anständiges MTB werden, allerdings will ich Licht integrieren. Möglichst dezent natürlich. Abschaltbarer Nabendynamo, Lichtkabel in der Gabel durch den Vorbau, als Scheinwerfer wahrscheinlich einen Supernova weil die schön klein sind. Scheinwerfer direkt unter der Vorbau damit nichts übersteht, Kabel nach hinten an der Bremsleitung mit Bougierrohr verlegen und das Supernova Rücklicht soll an den Bremssattel. Das ist der wahrscheinlich schwierigste Teil vom Umbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (23. Dezember 2017)

Oh, das klingt interessant, welche Händler sind das? Ev. Kann ich was machen/ab DE forwarden....


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Dezember 2017)

https://www.einradshop.ch/einrad-sh...d/1040-vee-tire-junior-crown-gem-16x-225.html

Er hat auch nur einen auf Lager, kann aber nachbestellen. Ich hoffe dass der neue Importeur für Deutschland bald bekannt gegeben wird und dass ich ihn schon als Lieferanten habe.


----------



## dirtsurfer (23. Dezember 2017)

Den habe ich auch gefunden, ich frage meinen Lokalen Grosshändler ob er was machen kann, den erreiche ich aber erst ab dem 8. Januar


----------



## Kwietsch (29. Dezember 2017)

Das Ergebnis heute, nach Schnee schippen, Rahmen abholen über die A61 (nerviger geht kaum), wieder Schnee schippen, Einkauf erledigen und Schnee schippen. 

Schlechtes Handyfoto, nur mal zusammen gesteckt. Morgen geht es weiter, damit in KW 1 der Werbemensch die Decals ausarbeiten kann... Die Farbe kommt gar nicht richtig rüber... bessere Bilder kommen.


----------



## giant_r (29. Dezember 2017)

die kurbel-disc-antriebs-kombination ist echt interessant
spass beiseite, wird schön, die farbe ist gut.


----------



## Kwietsch (29. Dezember 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> die kurbel-disc-antriebs-kombination ist echt interessant
> spass beiseite, wird schön, die farbe ist gut.


Ich weiß. 
Schwarz sah die Kurbel im Gesamtkonzept etwas besser aus,  aber der Look ansich mit der Beschichtung war nicht meins. Ich guck noch nach nem Rockring...


----------



## giant_r (29. Dezember 2017)

ich meine nicht die farbe, ich mein deine neu gewaehlte antriebsseite.


----------



## nadine09 (29. Dezember 2017)

Schwarze Kurbel würde meiner Meinung nach auch besser aussehen. Ansonsten gefällt mir der Aufbau sehr gut [emoji1303].


----------



## Kwietsch (29. Dezember 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> ich meine nicht die farbe, ich mein deine neu gewaehlte antriebsseite.


Verdammischt...
Ich hab lange an den Spacern beim Tretlager gefummelt um den Q Faktor auszureizen. Beim letzten schnellen Zusammenstecken dann alles falschrum rein...und letzte Woche noch einem Kollegen gesagt es müsse mal die Laufrichtung seiner Reifen beachten. Der freut sich, wenn ich ihm das hier zeige. 

Beim Kette auflegen hätte ich es hoffentlich auch selbst bemerkt

Danke!


----------



## Kwietsch (30. Dezember 2017)

Übrigens, zur Pulverbeschichtung:
www.pulverbar.de
Johannes Busch in Weilerswist macht sehr gute Arbeit zu sehr fairen Preisen und ich kann ihn wirklich empfehlen. An Farben hat er nahezu alles da oder besorgt auf Wunsch. Netter Kerl, gute Kommunikation.

Das Laufrad oben in einfachem pink wurde in Wehr bei der Schlottmann KG gemacht. Noch etwas günstiger aber eingeschränkte Farbpalette eines Industriebeschichters. Frau König ist dort ansprechbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (31. Dezember 2017)

Zwischen Speicher zum Spielzimmer ausbauen und Wand rosa streichen noch ein paar Handgriffe:


Nur noch Decals und fertig. 
Auf einer Kofferwaage in gemittelten Messungen 5,4kg inkl. Klingel. Genaue Waage muss ich mal nachreichen. 
Kein Highlight aber selbst gestecktes Ziel gerade so erreicht. 
Ich hätte noch paar Gramm an Gabelschaft, Spacer, Innenlager, Ritzel, Sattelstütze und Schläuchen im Auge, aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. Januar 2018)

5,4 kg is doch gut. Wobei die Kompletträder mittlerweile so leicht und gut als Tuning Basis sind, dass Eigenbau echt Fleißarbeit ist.

Scheibenbremsen finde ich gefährlich. Ich sehe da immer das Szenario, dass die Finger der Geschwister abrasiert werden, wenn zwei Kids am Bike rumhantieren...


----------



## Kwietsch (3. Januar 2018)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen finde ich gefährlich. Ich sehe da immer das Szenario, dass die Finger der Geschwister abrasiert werden, wenn zwei Kids am Bike rumhantieren...



Lernen durch Schmerz, Darvinismus rulez! Einzelkind hilft bei der Problemvermeidung. 

nee, Unsinn... aber:

Nicht übel nehmen,  aber dann  landen wir wieder beim geschlossenen Kettenkasten und Scheibenrädern. Und wenn das dann alles idiotensicher ist,  packt das Kind in ein Küchenmesser oder kippt sich brühenden Tee über und erleidet Verbrennungen 2ten Grades (letzteres gerade zwischen den Tagen bei Bekannten leider so passiert).

Die Carbon Scheiben zum Schutz so gut es geht hast Du gesehen?


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. Januar 2018)

Ja hab ich gesehen. Meine Kids geben (nicht nur auf dem Rad) echt gut Gas und da passiert immer wieder was, ist auch nicht schlimm, gehört zum Lern-/Erfahrungsprozess. Da V-Brakes bzgl. Bremsleistung voll ausreichen, verbaue ich halt keine Scheibenbremsen...


----------



## nadine09 (18. Januar 2018)

Unser Zwerg ist nach einmaliger Erklärung noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, in das Rad  geschweige denn in die Scheibe zu fassen gekommen. Er fährt mit seinem rad, da sind die Hände am Lenker...wie sonst...k.a


----------



## duc-mo (19. Januar 2018)

Mag sein... Ein Kind ist in der Regel auch verständig, aber wenn zwei Kinder zusammen kommen, dann schaltet sich häufig das Hirn aus und es wird "abenteuerlich"... Ich bin weiß Gott kein "Helikopter" bei der Erziehung, aber ein gewisses Maß an Vorsicht auch anderen Kindern gegenüber sollte man schon walten lassen, meine Meinung...


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. Januar 2018)

Keine Angst hier, auf dem 12" Ramones hat sie und auch sonst niemand in die Scheibe gefasst, wird auch beim 16er nicht passieren.


----------



## Kwietsch (19. Januar 2018)

Mal unsere Situation beschreibend:
Die Kleine ist 3,5 Jahre alt. Wenn sie demnächst beginnt, Radfahren zu lernen, ist entweder meine Frau dabei oder ich bin dabei, ausnahmslos!
Sie wird nicht alleine im Keller am Rad schrauben und die Bremsscheibe richten oder mit Dot hantieren beim Entlüften.
Es werden auch keine anderen Kinder am Rad rumfuhrwerken, weil wir (siehe oben) dabei sind, wenn irgendwo auf dem Spielplatz oder Übungsgeländen oder im Wald rumfahren angesagt ist.
Eine 4 jährige fährt noch nicht über öffentliche Straßen allein zu Freunden, trifft sich mit denen im Keller und bastelt an den Rädern.
Später mag das mal werden, aber aktuell ist das hypothetisch. Bis dahin hat sie die Gefahren gelernt, Kinder sind gar nicht mal so dumm wie man meint.

Ich denke an allen möglichen Ecken über Sicherheit fürs Kind nach, aber manche Dinge sind in der Theorie schlimm, in der Praxis aber unerheblich weil schlicht nicht oder nur selten(st) vorkommend.

Das ganze hat für mich was von "Probleme sehen wo keine sind".
Gibt es denn Berichte über 5 jährige, die sich beim Schraubertreff mit Kumpels den Finger gequetscht haben? Falls ja, die hätten sich die Finger auch an ner Felgenbremse geklemmt, in die Kette gegriffen, oder versucht, bei drehenden Rädern was in die Speichen zu stecken.

Ich identifiziere da weitaus andere Gefahren im Haushalt und sonstwo, habe aber weder die Spülmaschine mit Vorhängeschloss gesichert noch an allen Möbelecken Bumper angebracht. Es reicht, die Putzmittel wegzuschließen, die Bestecke nach unten einzusortieren. An den Möbelecken gab es zwei Beulen, dann war das gelernt.

Auch das Klettergerüst im Garten, meine Herren, lebensgefährlich! Die KiTa, bei dem Personalschlüssel, da darf ich mein Kind nicht mehr hinschicken, die kommt da um ohne Dauerbeaufsichtigung.


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Januar 2018)

Der Carbonschutz den du an den Bremsscheiben hast find ich gut. Ohne hätt ich Bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2018)

ich sehe das wie nadine und kwietsch,
bzw haben wir auch die gleiche situation, eigentlich fahren wir zusammen fahrrad, da steckt niemand die finger 
darein. und wenn das wirklich eine gefahr ist, dann ist fuer mich eine schnell drehende felge mit frei liegenden speichen 
bei kinderfingern auch eine gefahr, denn wenn sie die da reinhalten wuerden waere das sicher auch sehr schmerzhaft
und mit fatalen folgen. 
deshalb fange ich ja jetzt nicht an nur noch geschlossene laufraeder zu verbauen. aber nichts gegen die carbonschuetzer wie surtre und einige andere sie verbaut haben, sicher kann man damit eine zusaetzliche gefahrenquelle minimieren.


----------



## duc-mo (19. Januar 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Das ganze hat für mich was von "Probleme sehen wo keine sind".



Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, warum du so ausholst!?! Bisher ging es jedenfalls nicht um die möglichen Gefahren für schraubende Kleinkinder...  
Es ging bisher doch nur um die Scheibenbremsen bzw. deren potentielle Gefahr für Kinderhände und genau da hast du doch selbst Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergriffen indem du die Scheiben geschlossen hast... Also worum gehts dir???

Nochmal wegen dem Vergleich von Speichen und Bremsscheibe... Zwischen Speichen und Gabel/Rahmen sind in der Regel mehrere cm Abstand. Selbst wenn die Kinder die Finger da rein bekommen gibt es keinen "harten" Anschlag und es wird wohl in der Regel glimpflich ausgehen. Bei den Bremsscheiben sinds nur Millimeter zwischen Rahmen und den Stegen der Bremsscheibe. Und, die sind deutlich schärfer als Speichen. Das ist wie eine Guillotine für Kinderfinger...


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Januar 2018)

Ich würde gerne bei meinen Projekt die 140er Scheiben von Shimano aus dem Rennradbereich verbauen, da ist der Alukern fast wie ein Schutz und die Dinger sehen geil aus. Aber leider nur mit Centerlock. Das ist Schade.


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Januar 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, warum du so ausholst!?! Bisher ging es jedenfalls nicht um die möglichen Gefahren für schraubende Kleinkinder...
> Es ging bisher doch nur um die Scheibenbremsen bzw. deren potentielle Gefahr für Kinderhände und genau da hast du doch selbst Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergriffen indem du die Scheiben geschlossen hast... Also worum gehts dir???
> 
> Nochmal wegen dem Vergleich von Speichen und Bremsscheibe... Zwischen Speichen und Gabel/Rahmen sind in der Regel mehrere cm Abstand. Selbst wenn die Kinder die Finger da rein bekommen gibt es keinen "harten" Anschlag und es wird wohl in der Regel glimpflich ausgehen. Bei den Bremsscheiben sinds nur Millimeter zwischen Rahmen und den Stegen der Bremsscheibe. Und, die sind deutlich schärfer als Speichen. Das ist wie eine Guillotine für Kinderfinger...



Mir geht es um folgendes...
Es gibt einen Eingreifschutz. Trotzdem komnt alle drei Minuten einer um die Ecke mit ui wie gefährlich. Und nochmal, BEIM Fahrradfahren kommt da kein Finger hin. Wann soll der Finger also da rein kommen (trotz Schutz)? Nur wenn unbeaufsichtigt da jemand rumspielt. Wird nicht vorkommen, kam bisher nicht vor, oben geschildert. Rad im Keller, Kind nie allein damit unterwegs.
Oder Laufen die Rabauken aus der Nachbarschaft neben Euch her wenn ihr radelt und haben nix besseres zu tun, 
als da rein zu greifen?

Kurz: Ich bitte um ein realistisches Szenario für eine 4jährige von all denen, die das verteufeln?
Ich bitte nur mal um eine genaue Beschreibung Eurer potentiellen Gefahr! Mal los, bisher kam da noch nicht viel überzeugendes. 

Da ist in die Kette kommen viel realistischer, daher habe ich da letzte Woche auch noch nachgebessert.

Ich mache mir schon vie Gedanken, aber an manchen Stellen wird mir einfach zu viel konstruiert. Dann sind wir bei Scheibenrädern und geschlossen Kettenkästen und damit hier völlig falsch und bei 11kg Puky besser bedient...meine Meinung.


----------



## Y_G (21. Januar 2018)

@Kwietsch nur mal meine 2cents: also ich sehe das ähnlich wie Du. Bisher hatte ich nur bei meiner Frau Scheiben dran, bei den Kindern nicht. Das lag aber nur daran das bei meinen Leichtgewichten und der Anwendung (fast nur Straße) Scheiben jetzt nicht so richtig nötig sind. Beim neuen kommt jetzt auch auch Scheiben ran, da es mit Rahmen für VBrakes ja nicht mehr so einfach ist was gutes zu finden. Bevor da ein Finger dazwischen kommt, ist es wohl eher möglich das jemand anderes umgefahren wird und an die Scheibe kommt... selbst beim Triathlon sind Scheiben mitlerweile zulässig...


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Januar 2018)

Für's erste fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (27. Januar 2018)

Jetzt gefällt es mir, hatte bei den ersten Bildern etwas mühe mit der Farbe, aber ich glaub du hattest geschrieben, dass die Farbe auf den Bildern falsch rüberkommt.

Ich bin leider noch nicht weiter, Pulverbeschichter hat Stromversorgungsprobleme mit seinem Ofen, und das hält mich vom Räder Bauen ab...


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Januar 2018)

Mit dem Pulverbeschichter ist ärgerlich. Drücke Dir die Daumen. 
Ja, die Farbe ist schwierig einzufangen. Bei besserem Wetter geh ich mal raus.


----------



## dirtsurfer (27. Januar 2018)

Danke! Ist halt auch nur sein Hobby, bzw. er hat sich das alles eingerichtet, weil er einen Ford Model A restauriert, und die Fahrwerksteile pulvern will.
Notfalls Spraydose oder machen lassen, wobei ich da zu Spraydose tendiere. Machen lassen wenn dann Eloxieren. DIY Elox hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber wieder verworfen.


----------



## Kwietsch (30. Januar 2018)

Zeit müsste man mal haben. Das gibt der Job und das Haus nicht her. "Ent"eloxiert hab ich schon hinbekommen 
Die liebe Freizeit...
Dein Sigbild erinnert mich dran, nochmal kurzfristig Schnee zu suchen, entweder mit Snowboard in den Alpen oder Schweden einplanen und Snowmobil fahren.


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. Januar 2018)

Das war noch vor dem Nachwuchs, in Lapland / Arvidsjaur. Es hiess im Schuppen 30 Meter neben dem Haus habe es ein altes Schneemobil, das 10 Jahre oder so nicht mehr benutzt wurde... eine Stunde später hatte ich mich durchgeschaufelt, Motor hatte Kompression... Ersatzsprit gefunden, in den Vergaser gekippt.. Nochmals geschaufelt, um den Weg breiter zu machen, umkehren konnte ich es nicht, musste also rückwärts raus... Ging nicht, zu viel Schnee, Seil genommen, an den Hilux gebunden, Diffs gesperrt, rausgezogen.

Eine weitere Stunde später hatten wir freude wie kleine Jungs und haben gleich eine Runde durch den Wald eröffnet...

Gute Zeiten, da will ich nochmals hin, haben noch eine Schneemobiltour mit modernen Schneemobilen gemacht, und einen Ausflug mit den Schlittenhunden, der wäre auch was für Kids.


----------



## Kwietsch (12. März 2018)

Frauen...nie zufrieden 
Nein, wir sind jetzt durch mit diesem Bike.
Kniewinkel ist bei Wunschsattelhöhe immer noch nicht so, dass ich sie damit fahren lasse.
Aber das Wetter passt ja auch nicht. Eine der beiden Avid Elixir 3 bekomme ich auch noch nicht sauber entlüftet, so ein nerviges Exemplar hatte ich davon noch nie. Wenn die nicht eh rumgelegen hätten... Nochmal kommt mir nix mehr mit DOT ins Haus.

Durch die Spielereien und Chinabestellungen hab ich jetzt ne Teilekiste voll mit Pedalen, Aufklebern, Decalsätzen, Satteln, 2 Formula Geber die noch gut sind, einen Formula Sattel, einen Avid Elixir 3 Geber.
Kommentar des Hühnchens: Super Papa, da weiß ich schon, wie wir das nächste Rad dann machen.
Ja, ich weiß es auch, die Bremse wird Shimano heißen. Wobei ich ja eigentlich einfach ein fertiges 20 Zoll kaufen wollte. Na, mal abwarten.


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. März 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 707061 Anhang anzeigen 707062
> 
> Frauen...nie zufrieden
> Nein, wir sind jetzt durch mit diesem Bike.
> ...



Ach komm jetzt - aber Bremsen sind ein scheiss Thema, und zwar herstellerübergreiffend. Freund von mir setzt auf die mechanische TRP bei seinem CX Bike..

Ich sitze beim Pizzakurier, weil mein telefonischer Bestellbesuch gescheitert ist. Aber mein Pulverbeschichter ist den Ofen am heizen [emoji2].



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. März 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsurfer (17. März 2018)

Langsam wirds...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (17. März 2018)

Seh ich das richtig, dass die Felgen nicht eloxiert, sondern gepulvert sind? Auch 'ne Überlegung wert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (17. März 2018)

Yep, ist gepulvert - da Einrichtung bei einem Freund vorhanden, ich hätte Elox bevorzugt, wobei rein optisch gepulvert schon recht genial ist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (19. März 2018)

Mal 'ne kurze Zwischenfrage, bevor ich mir in China was bestelle: Hat irgendwer eine 16"-Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme rumfliegen, die nicht mehr gebraucht wird? Einbauhöhe der original verbauten Gabel sind 257 mm - um den Dreh sollte es sich also auch bewegen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (31. März 2018)

Ghetto-Tubeless aufgezgen, mit der Standpumpe (ohne Drucktank).

Jetzt muss noch endlich der Bremsadapter fertig werden...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc-mo (31. März 2018)

Tubeless beim 16er... Warum tut man sich das an? Besonders "steiniges" und "schlauchtötendes" Gelände ist in dem Alter doch sicher nicht zu erwarten...


----------



## dirtsurfer (31. März 2018)

Weight is key.

Warum nicht, sie ist schon jetzt mit dem Laufrad im Gelände unterwegs, weniger Druck gibt mehr Traktion.. es spricht aus meiner Sicht nur dagegen, dass der Reifen fast doppelt so teuer ist, als die Drahtversion. Aber wenn er eine Saison hält, dann ist mir das egal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc-mo (1. April 2018)

Mein Großer fährt mit 1bar im 16er und selbst mit Trailgator und somit deutlich mehr Last auf dem 1.8er Reifen gab's noch keine Platten...

Wie viel Gewicht hast du denn eingespart?


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. April 2018)

Ich habs nicht ausgerechnet, denke ca. Das Gewicht eines Schlauchs.

Der Aufwand war nicht riesig, Kapton-Tape als Felgenband (billig + leicht). 12" Schlauch drüber, längs aufgeschlitzt, Pneu drüber. Einmal ohne Ventilkern aufgepumpt, Milch rein, Ventil rein, auffüllen, abschneiden was übrigbleibt.
Denke ca. 20min Mehraufwand pro Rad.

Ich denke tubeless wird der Reifen mit niedrigem Druck auch ein bisschen schöner rollen. Das 12" mit dem Kenda Drahtreifen kann sie auch ohne Luft fahren, der Pneu ist so hart...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (1. April 2018)

Was für Reifen sind das denn und woher hast du sie? Finde das Angebot in 16" recht klein.


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. April 2018)

Vee Tyre Crown Gem Junior, 16x2.25
Gibts als Draht und Faltversion.

Habe ihn bei meinem LBS geordert, mein Grossist bekommt ihn leider nicht. CH Importeur ist Intercycle, die wildern auch im Deutschen Markt, denke also sollte so auch bestellbar sein.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (1. April 2018)

Bei meinem Rädern fahre ich auch tubeless aber am Kinderrad finde ich den Schlauch praktikabler, weil man seltener nachpumpen muss und im Fall der Fälle weniger Aufwand hat...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (5. April 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Mal unsere Situation beschreibend:
> Die Kleine ist 3,5 Jahre alt. Wenn sie demnächst beginnt, Radfahren zu lernen, ist entweder meine Frau dabei oder ich bin dabei, ausnahmslos!
> Sie wird nicht alleine im Keller am Rad schrauben und die Bremsscheibe richten oder mit Dot hantieren beim Entlüften.
> Es werden auch keine anderen Kinder am Rad rumfuhrwerken, weil wir (siehe oben) dabei sind, wenn irgendwo auf dem Spielplatz oder Übungsgeländen oder im Wald rumfahren angesagt ist.
> ...



Habe ich vor der Geburt meiner Jungs (jetzt beide knapp 2 1/2) auch alles so gesehen. Glaube mir - das Maß an Unvernunft/Unvorsicht/Wildheit und nicht vorhandener Lernkurve bei manchen Kindern ist nicht vorstellbar. Meine pushen sich auch dermaßen gegenseitig.
Beispiel: 3 Runden wilde Verfolgungsjagd um den Terrassentisch, 3 mal an der gleichen Ecke den Kopp angehauen -> Lernkurve null. Abends nach dem Bettfertigmachen gibt es jedes Mal ein kolossales Schauspiel: Wildes Aufjauchzen, voller Galopp ins Kinderziummer, Hechtsprung auf die Not-Matratze am Boden, der 2. im Hechtsprung auf den 1. und dann American Wrestling, bis der 1. Kopf an der Wand einschlägt.
Auch bei neuen Sachen (Bobby Car/Laufrad) gilt: Null Vorsicht / Rantasten, sondern immer nur Vollgas von Anfang an -> schneller/höher/weiter. So sind die bereits in der 2. LR-Stunde immer mühevoll einen steilen Berg hoch, um danach völlig planlos zu Tale zu rasen.
Aber wenn dann die Einschläge kommen (mind. 5-7x pro Kind und Tag und Kopf) wird immer verzweifelt "Pülpack, Pülpack!!" (Kühlpack) gerufen.


----------



## MrBrightside (5. April 2018)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Habe ich vor der Geburt meiner Jungs (jetzt beide knapp 2 1/2) auch alles so gesehen. Glaube mir - das Maß an Unvernunft/Unvorsicht/Wildheit und nicht vorhandener Lernkurve bei manchen Kindern ist nicht vorstellbar. Meine pushen sich auch dermaßen gegenseitig.
> Beispiel: 3 Runden wilde Verfolgungsjagd um den Terrassentisch, 3 mal an der gleichen Ecke den Kopp angehauen -> Lernkurve null. Abends nach dem Bettfertigmachen gibt es jedes Mal ein kolossales Schauspiel: Wildes Aufjauchzen, voller Galopp ins Kinderziummer, Hechtsprung auf die Not-Matratze am Boden, der 2. im Hechtsprung auf den 1. und dann American Wrestling, bis der 1. Kopf an der Wand einschlägt.
> Auch bei neuen Sachen (Bobby Car/Laufrad) gilt: Null Vorsicht / Rantasten, sondern immer nur Vollgas von Anfang an -> schneller/höher/weiter. So sind die bereits in der 2. LR-Stunde immer mühevoll einen steilen Berg hoch, um danach völlig planlos zu Tale zu rasen.
> Aber wenn dann die Einschläge kommen (mind. 5-7x pro Kind und Tag und Kopf) wird immer verzweifelt "Pülpack, Pülpack!!" (Kühlpack) gerufen.


Ein Bekannter ist als Kind mehrfach gegen die selbe Stange gelaufen. So haben sie gemerkt, dass er schlecht sieht.
Muss also nicht nur das Wilde sein.

Bei mir als Kind gab es auch viele Crashs wegen gegenseitigem anspornen. Bei Jungs wohl normal.


----------



## dirtsurfer (18. April 2018)

Nicht alles so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber wieder einiges gelernt, z.B. Dass 16 Loch Felge und jedes 2. Loch in der 32 Loch Nabe eben nicht wirklich aufgeht.

Dass Bremsaufnahmen  fräsen auch schwieriger ist als gedacht, ist deshalb au h noch nicht fertig...

HR Bremse fehlt noch, gewicht wie es da hängt ohne HR Bremse 5.9kg.

Update folgt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwietsch (19. April 2018)

Sieht doch schon sehr gut aus. Fetter Reifen!
Ja, man lernt dazu.
Ich hab gerade das 4. Dekor aufgeklebt.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2018)

Hast du mal eine Partliste, 5,9kg hört sich ziemlich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (19. April 2018)

Rahmen: Commencal Ramones16
Gabel: Aliexpress
Felgen: Schürmann 16l schwarz gepulvert
Naben: Aliexpress, ausgedreht, neue Achse gedreht.
Speichen: Nirosta, schwarz, Ebay.
Nippel: DT Prolock Gold
Felgenband: 2 Lagen Kapton Tape
Reifen: VeeTire CrownGem Junior Faltreifen 16x2.25
Tubeless: Ghetto Tubeless (12" Schlauch aufgeschlitzt, Stans Milch)
Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra, gekürzt, abgefräst, schwarz gepulvert
Kette: Sram mit hohlen Pins, aus dem Müll
Freilauf: Der schöne, aber auch schwere Sturmey Archer liegt auf dem Tisch, da er mit dem Rahmen kollidiert, ist irgend ein hässliches Noname Teil, dass ich in der Drehbank mit der Flex für die 3/32" Kette passend gemacht habe.
Tretlager: Shimano Dura Ace
Sattelklemme: Alu, Aliexpress
Steuersatz: Crank Brothers Inset, ins ausgefräste STeuerrohr gepresst
Spacer: Aliexpress Carbon
Vorbau: Aliexbress 31.8mm /  32mm lang
Lenker: 3ttt Alu
Griffe: Hatten wir hier im Thread weiter oben irgendwo, aus Holland
Sattel: Aliexpress Spyder, die schönere Variante
Sattelstütze: Wird noch durch eine Bontrager aus Carbon getauscht
Pedale: Wellgo KC001 - bauen leider recht breit, mal schauen obich die noch ersetze.
Bremse: Avid Elixir
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm

Ich glaube das war alles,


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. April 2018)

Also grundsätzlich bin ich recht happy mit dem Resultat, die Reifen eiern leider, ich hoffe, dass sich dies noch etwas mit dem fahren legt, an den Rädern liegt es nicht...
Mal schauen ob es heute noch fertig wird, wobei der Bremsadapter definitiv noch nicht richtig stimmt.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2018)

Schöner Umbau. Wie war das Ausgangsgewicht?
Das Ramones gefällt mir persönlich auch sehr gut, nur das Gewicht von 7,xx kg schreckt mich etwas ab.
Ich möchte nämlich nicht viel dran rum bauen müssen


----------



## duc-mo (19. April 2018)

Hast du zufälligerweise die Reifen mal einzeln auf die Waage geschmissen?
Könntest du mal Höhe und Breite vom Reifen auf deiner Felge messen?

Würde mich sehr interessieren! Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. April 2018)

Habe keine Einzelteile gewogen (abgesehen von dem was in meiner Gallerie zu sehen ist).
Siehe Anfang des Threads, ich habe wie Kwietsch nur den Rahmen gekauft.
Reifen kann ich vermutlich heute Abend messen, hoffe ich vergesse es nicht.

Das grosse Potential liegt klar in der Gabel. Die Bremsgeschichte und den LRS würde ich mir vermutlich kein zweites mal antun, aber das nächstgrössere bietet hier einiges mehr an Potential, da schon viel mehr normales Bike.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. April 2018)

Das gefällt mir insgesamt ganz gut, allerdings finde ich, Rahmenfarbe und das bunte Alu passen nicht wirklich gut zusammen. Auf die Reifen bin ich echt ein bisschen neidisch. Sind in Deutschland nicht lieferbar und die Schweizer Versender versenden nicht nach Deutschland. Mal sehen, vielleicht verbinde ich mal eine Fahrt nach Italien und den obligatiorischen Stop in Graubünden mit der Bestellung dieser Reifen. Könnten aber fürs Early Rider, in das sie sollen, schon zu breit sein.

Ja, die Geschichte mit den Speichenlöchern ist mir zum Glück aufgegangen, bevor die Nabenflansche gebohrt wurden. Ich dachte ursprünglich, ich könnte 32 Löcher in die Naben machen, von denen ich erst mal nur 16 nutze, und die schönen Naben dann vielleicht in ein anderes Rad mitnehmen. Aber dann stimmt der Versatz zwischen rechtem und linkem Flansch nicht.

*EDIT*: Lenkerendstopfen fehlen!


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. April 2018)

Das Gold find ich Top, aber die Alu Roh Teile müssen noch schwarz werden.
Lenkerendstopfen muss ich noch schauen, hatte nichts für so dünnwandige Lenker, wird ev. auch noch ein bisschen gekürzt.

Genau, die Sache mit dem Versatz.


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. April 2018)

@Kwietsch Wie gross war deine, als sie mit dem Ramones begonnen hat? Musste gerade feststellen, dass meine noch einiges zu klein ist, mit ca. 97cm...
Ist jetzt ein bisschen ein Frust, auf dem 12" Likie langweilt sie sich ein bisschen, und das Bike ist ihr jetzt zu gross.. auf die schnelle ein 14er das auch noch Wald-tauglich ist zu organisieren wird schwierig..


----------



## duc-mo (19. April 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> @Kwietsch Wie gross war deine, als sie mit dem Ramones begonnen hat? Musste gerade feststellen, dass meine noch einiges zu klein ist, mit ca. 97cm...
> Ist jetzt ein bisschen ein Frust, auf dem 12" Likie langweilt sie sich ein bisschen, und das Bike ist ihr jetzt zu gross.. auf die schnelle ein 14er das auch noch Wald-tauglich ist zu organisieren wird schwierig..



Was bedeutet, "zu groß"? Kann der Sattel nicht tief genug gestellt werden oder ist der Lenker zu weit weg?


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> @Kwietsch Wie gross war deine, als sie mit dem Ramones begonnen hat? Musste gerade feststellen, dass meine noch einiges zu klein ist, mit ca. 97cm...
> Ist jetzt ein bisschen ein Frust, auf dem 12" Likie langweilt sie sich ein bisschen, und das Bike ist ihr jetzt zu gross.. auf die schnelle ein 14er das auch noch Wald-tauglich ist zu organisieren wird schwierig..


Ist bei meiner auch so. Ihr Kokua Jumper sieht irgendwie schon total klein aus. Auf einem 16" fehlen aber locker noch 5cm Beinlänge. Das wird vermutlich diesen Sommer nichts mehr mit einem Bike.
Es bringt ja auch nichts, sie jetzt mit Gewalt da drauf zu quetschen. Und nochmal Geld für ein 14" ausgeben will ich auch nicht. Zumal das wirklich nur wenige Monate genutzt würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (19. April 2018)

Lenker zu weit weg, und Beine zu kurz,...
Habe ein gebrauchtes Ramones 14 gefunden, gehe es am Samstag abholen - so wie es aussieht Glück gehabt.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. April 2018)

@duc-mo

Breite, 58.6mm







Höhe: 49.7






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc-mo (20. April 2018)

Danke. Wenn du die Reifen mal runter ziehen solltest, dann leg sie doch mal auf die Waage.

Bevor du ein 14er kaufst würde ich mal flachere Reifen testen. Mit einem Treckking Reifen kannst du bestimmt 1-2cm Sitzhöhe rausholen. Wie lang ist der Vorbau?


----------



## zr0wrk (20. April 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn du die Reifen mal runter ziehen solltest, dann leg sie doch mal auf die Waage.


Der Hersteller gibt sie mit 360 g an, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das wusstest du aber wahrscheinlich schon, oder?


----------



## Kwietsch (20. April 2018)

Hi!

Also, meine fährt noch Laufrad, weil sie noch keine Lust auf das Fahrrad hat. Hatte ja schon früher mal geschrieben, dass ich früh dran bin. Kommt dazu, dass ich kein Ansporner bin, weil ich weiß, dass es langfristig nach hinten los geht. Das Laufrad stand auch erstmal lange rum, und dann wurde es schlagartig intensiv genutzt. Die Maus darf das schön selbst entscheiden. Da Ihre beste Freundin jetzt gerade ein Early Belter bekommen hat, denke ich, dass bald der Wunsch kommt, fahren zu lernen.

Aktuell haben wir die Beinlänge nicht im Kopf. Körpergröße 1,03m. Lenker gut erreichbar, was mir aber gar nicht passt, ist der Kniewinkel beim Pedalieren trotz Kurbel in 102mm. Von daher bin ich nicht so böse, dass sie noch keine Lust aufs Bike hat. Ich finde die untersten Sattelpositionen wirklich unfahrbar.

In der Nähe gab es auch kein 14Zoll Rad gebraucht und günstig, so dass ich an der Stelle einfach geduldig bin.


----------



## dirtsurfer (20. April 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hi!
> Aktuell haben wir die Beinlänge nicht im Kopf. Körpergröße 1,03m. Lenker gut erreichbar, was mir aber gar nicht passt, ist der Kniewinkel beim Pedalieren trotz Kurbel in 102mm. Von daher bin ich nicht so böse, dass sie noch keine Lust aufs Bike hat. Ich finde die untersten Sattelpositionen wirklich unfahrbar.



Genau, Kurbellänge zu Sattelhöhe geht überhaupt nicht auf, sie muss noch wachsen, und drängen will ich sie dazu sicher nicht. Ich pushe sie, wenn sie ready ist gepusht zu werden, und spass hat, war beim Laufrad richtig, und wird auch beim Fahrrad richtig sein. Sie ist mit meiner Frau viel im Wald unterwegs, bin gespannt wie sie dann auf dem 14er zurecht kommt.

@duc-mo Vorbau ist glaub 32 oder 35mm, da ist nicht viel zu holen. Ich hole morgen das 14er Ramones, ist gut gebraucht, aber bekomm es für CHF 50.- . Werde dann ev. 1-2 minimal Umbauten machen, aber sicher kein Material einkaufen.

Die Reifen werde ich hoffentlich nicht mehr runter nehmen, kann ihn aber falls es dazu kommt auf die Waage legen.


Danke allen für die Anregungen u.s.w.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. April 2018)

Unserer ist auch ca. 1,05 m groß. Den Sattel in der untersten Position konnte er zwar gut erreichen, aber dann eben nicht kurbeln. Habe ihm den Sattel jetzt auf eine den Pedalen entsprechende Position gestellt, und siehe da: Er fährt. Nun ist nur das Auf- und Absteigen etwas komplizierter geworden. Es gibt also Bedarf an Variostützen für Kinderräder.


----------



## Linipupini (20. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Es gibt also Bedarf an Variostützen für Kinderräder.


Aber doch nicht für das auf und absteigen  ! Wie wäre es denn mit einem Treppchen, wie bei dem Reitunterricht?
Beim Fully im Gelände lass ich mir das ja noch gefallen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (20. April 2018)

@zr0wrk Unsere muss definitiv noch wachsen, da es ihr ja auch zu kurz ist, aber das ist natürlich ein guter Ansatz, wenn sich das Kind genug sicher fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (20. April 2018)

Ich bin verwundert... Sohnemann fährt seit dem Sommer bzw. seit er ca. 96cm groß ist mit seinem Kania Sixteen. Die Sattelhöhe war zu Anfang ganz unten eingestellt und er konnte mit beiden Füßen sicher stehen und nach ein paar Tage selbst anfahren. Inzwischen ist er 1.04cm, der Sattel ist ca. 5cm rausgezogen und er kommt nur noch mit beiden Zehenspitzen an den Boden. Die Knie sind zwar immer noch nicht durchgestreckt, aber es sieht schon wesentlich besser aus und die gefühlten 25hm zur Kita schafft er inzwischen... 

Das Sitzrohr vom Ramones 16 ist genauso lang wie vom Kania also kann es ja eigentlich nur an der Tretlagerhöhe liegen, das eure Sprösslinge solche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Rad haben...


----------



## Kwietsch (23. April 2018)

Ich nehme schon an, dass die Geo nicht so ganz gut passt, habe aber auch den Eindruck, dass unsere den langen Oberkörper der Mutti geerbt hat. Asche über mein Haupt ich habe weder Rad noch Kind mal genau vermessen und weiß daher nicht, woran es wirklich liegt.

Wir waren gestern bei Canyon und dort hat die kleine auf dem Offspring AL 16 gesessen, während ein netter SRAM Techniker mal die Avid Elixir 3 am Commencal 100% richtig eingestellt hat (anderes Thema siehe unten *). Die Geo passt besser, aber das Gewicht ist im Vergleich zu unserem Eigenbau immer noch ein Witz. Preislich wäre ich da zwar günstiger gewesen, aber Hobbies machen das Leben abwechslungsreicher.

(*) ich hatte vermutet, ich hätte Entlüften verlernt, da die hintere Bremse nen deutlich zu langen Hebelweg hatte, den ich nicht in den Griff bekam. Hab aber scheinbar nur nen Fehler beim 100% Ausrichten des Sattels eingebaut, da jetzt alles fein ist. Der Kommentar "die bauen wir ja nicht ohne Grund nicht mehr" erklärte den Rest  Aber die waren noch da, beim nächsten Rad oder Defekt kommt eh was aktuelles ran.


----------



## dirtsurfer (23. April 2018)

Ich denke das Ramones ist einfach insgesamt ein relativ grosses 16". Ich bin mit der Elixir sehr zufrieden, sie ist für unsere Kleine super dosier und bedienbar.

Das 14" Ramones habe ich geholt. Komponenten sind zum heulen:
- Die Räder laufen rund aber nicht mittig (klar, ist schnell zentriert), Bremsen sind entsprechend ungleich eingestellt, um schleiffrei zu sein.
- VR gerade einbauen ist eher schwierig, da Ausfallenden nicht sauber parallel.
- Achse des HR ist sehr lange (wird mit Mutter und Kontermutter gesichert, und steht dann noch ca. 4mm pro Seite über), muss ich abflexen.
- Steuerrohr/Steuersatz-Bereich sieht himmeltraurig aus (die Sache mit den verschiedenen Durchmessern..).

Mal schauen ob ich für das 14er im Schnelldurchlauf die Disks adaptiere... mit den V-Brakes in dem Zustand wird das auf jeden Fall nichts.


----------



## Kwietsch (23. April 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke das Ramones ist einfach insgesamt ein relativ grosses 16". Ich bin mit der Elixir sehr zufrieden, sie ist für unsere Kleine super dosier und bedienbar.
> 
> Das 14" Ramones habe ich geholt. Komponenten sind zum heulen:
> - Die Räder laufen rund aber nicht mittig (klar, ist schnell zentriert), Bremsen sind entsprechend ungleich eingestellt, um schleiffrei zu sein.
> ...



Die Elixir funktioniert, ist super. Gerade weil man den Hebel sehr weit ran bekommt.
Ich hab nur bei einer aus 5 bisher die Probleme. 2 an meinem Hardtail funktionieren seit 8 Jahren ohne Ärger damit, die am Jumper ist super und die vordere am Commencal auch von Beginn an. JETZT tut es auch die hintere. Alles gut.

Zum Rest erst mal viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tobstar23 (24. April 2018)

Hab es grad drüben bei @Surtre schon geschrieben, deswegen mach ich hier mal kurz Copy-And-Paste:
Nur noch mal für Doofe: Die Kombi 32-Loch-Nabe mit 16 Loch-Felge bedeutet, dass ich einfach jedes zweite Loch in der Nabe benutze und fertig, richtig? Und der Unterschied zwischen den Lochzahlen in Nabe und Felge muss immer durch 4 teilbar sein und mindestens 8 betragen, richtig? Oder muss man noch andere Dinge beachten? Wie kombinier ich denn z. B. 16-Loch-Felge mit 24-Loch-Nabe?
Sorry für OT, aber hier scheint Erfahrung mit dem Thema anwesend zu sein.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. April 2018)

Ich habe es gerade drüben schon geschrieben. Es gibt da keinen schönen Weg, weil die Speichenlöcher der Nabe zwischen den Flanschen zueinander versetzt sind. Deswegen funktionieren 32L-Naben nicht einfach so mit 16L-Felgen. Hier muss man dann eigentlich mit verschiedenen Speichenlängen arbeiten, die dir kein Speichenrechner korrekt ermittelt. 20/24 oder 16/24 wird noch verrückter. Sicherlich ist das alles irgendwie möglich, aber schön wird das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumbiker (29. Mai 2018)

Toller Thread - ich suche eine 16‘ Felge Felge fürs Belter die purple eloxiert ist. Kennt ihr einen Hersteller oder Modell? Danke


----------



## Kwietsch (30. Mai 2018)

drumbiker schrieb:


> Toller Thread - ich suche eine 16‘ Felge Felge fürs Belter die purple eloxiert ist. Kennt ihr einen Hersteller oder Modell? Danke



Ich hab ausgiebig und über einen längeren Zeitraum 16" Felgen gesucht. Da war nie was dabei.


----------



## Kwietsch (1. Juni 2018)

So, die Dame fährt jetzt neben dem Carver auch das Commencal. Läuft!

Es wird also Zeit, nach einem 20 Zoll Projekt Ausschau zu halten oder ein gebrauchtes Kubikes zu suchen.


----------



## duc-mo (1. Juni 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Es wird also Zeit, nach einem 20 Zoll Projekt Ausschau zu halten oder ein gebrauchtes Kubikes zu suchen.



Der Formulierung entnehme ich, dass sich meine Randbemerkung zu Beginn wohl bewahrheitet hat...



duc-mo schrieb:


> So toll das Basteln für den Papa auch ist, ich persönlich finde fürs Kind ein Komplettrad als Einstieg VIEL sinnvoller. Man merkt nämlich nicht unmittelbar was den Kindern nicht gefällt wenn man etwas "bastelt". Den etablierten Herstellern von Kinderrädern würde ich da schon ein gewisses Knowhow zusprechen!



Wenns doch ein Selbstaufbau wird, dann freue ich mich über einen ausführlichen Bericht.

Bei uns steht nächstes Jahr ein 20er oder 24er an und ich bin mir jetzt schon ziemlich sicher, das wird was von der Stange...


----------



## Kwietsch (2. Juni 2018)

Nee, nicht wirklich.
Das Rad ist mit meiner Tochter entstanden und jetzt so, wie sie es haben wollte. Es wurde vor dem ersten sinnvollen Einsatz fertig. Besser gehts doch nicht.

Sie beginnt jetzt, damit zu fahren, und ich bin beruflich von knapper Projektplanung so genervt, dass ich privat lieber wieder früh dran bin. Ich habe also Zeit.

20er wird vermutlich diesmal aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen Gebrauchtkauf mit Tuning. Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt hilft Zeit/Geduld, dass wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Juni 2018)

Meinem Junior würden Sandalen zum Biken besser "gefallen" als geschlossene Schuhe... Damit lasse ich ihn trotzdem nicht fahren.


----------



## Kwietsch (2. Juni 2018)

Aha.


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. Juni 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> So, die Dame fährt jetzt neben dem Carver auch das Commencal. Läuft!
> 
> Es wird also Zeit, nach einem 20 Zoll Projekt Ausschau zu halten oder ein gebrauchtes Kubikes zu suchen.



Sehr gut, das freut mich!

Neue Erkenntnisse, jetzt wo sie mit dem 14er Ramones vor dem Haus fahren kann:
- (Frei ins hochdeutsche übersetzt): Papa, warum hat dieses Fahrrad keine Scheibenbremsen? / Die Bremsen sind aber nicht gut..
- Sie ist mit der Bremsleistung unzufrieden, Hebel geht zu streng, Hebel obwohl Kinderhebel viel weniger ergonimisch als der Elixier Hebel. Meine Tochter hat eher kleine Hände, jedoch hat sie viel kraft.
- Das Likie wird man nicht los, nur weil man jetzt ein richtiges Fahrrad hat. Abwärts im Wald wird noch eine rechte Weile dauern, mit dem Likie macht sie das schon lange (auch dank vernünftiger Bremse).

Das 16er ist nach wie vor nicht ganz Fertig (Bremsadapter), hat aber offensichtlich noch ein bisschen Zeit. Ich hoffe, dass sie noch diesen Sommer darauf umsteigt.

20er werde ich vermutlich wieder zum Ramones greiffen, vor allem hat das schon eine Disk Aufnahme, was die ganze Angelegenheit einiges entspannter macht. Ist bei mir aber noch kein Thema.

Ich habe aber ein weiteres Projekt begonnen, möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umbau-trek-mountain-train-nachlaeufer.872463/


----------



## giant_r (2. Juni 2018)

nicht alle 20“ von commençal haben discaufnahme am rahmen. gerade bei den ramones gibt es neuere modelljahre ohne.


----------



## dirtsurfer (3. Juni 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> nicht alle 20“ von commençal haben discaufnahme am rahmen. gerade bei den ramones gibt es neuere modelljahre ohne.



Guter Punkt, die 2018er scheinen wieder zu haben. Das Meta wäre aber wohl eh die bessere Wahl. Gibt aber noch keine Rahmen.. Hoffe das ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sani83 (3. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

der 2. Ableger wir nächstes Jahr soweit sein, dass er ebenfalls aufs Rad steigt. Der Große musst sich noch mit einer Bleiente von Puky quälen, der Zweite soll es nun leichter haben.
Daher hat inzwischen eine Ramones 16 Rahmen seinen Weg zu uns gefunden. Der LRS soll entsprechend selbst aufgebaut werden. Felgen und Naben habe ich schon.

Habe nun Probleme entsprechend kurze Speichen aufzutreiben. Kürzer als 240mm habe ich nicht gefunden. Irgendwelche Tipps wo man die herbekommt?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## zr0wrk (3. September 2018)

Sani83 schrieb:


> Habe nun Probleme entsprechend kurze Speichen aufzutreiben. Kürzer als 240mm habe ich nicht gefunden. Irgendwelche Tipps wo man die herbekommt?


Lassen sich individuell abgelängt kaufen. Ich seh gleich mal nach, woher ich meine hatte. Ging super schnell. *EDIT: *www.zweiradnetz.de


----------



## Kwietsch (3. September 2018)

Sani83 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> der 2. Ableger wir nächstes Jahr soweit sein, dass er ebenfalls aufs Rad steigt. Der Große musst sich noch mit einer Bleiente von Puky quälen, der Zweite soll es nun leichter haben.
> Daher hat inzwischen eine Ramones 16 Rahmen seinen Weg zu uns gefunden. Der LRS soll entsprechend selbst aufgebaut werden. Felgen und Naben habe ich schon.
> ...



Meine kamen in der Vergangenheit von Ginko Velotech oder Radsport Erdmann


----------



## Ghosters (3. September 2018)

Ich habe meine Sapim D-Light Speiche von https://superlight-bikeparts.de da bekommt man die schwarzen sehr kurz.


----------



## un..inc (5. Oktober 2018)

Servus!
Würdet ihr mir bei der Auswahl von Naben / Felgen / Ritzel / Speichen und Gabel behilflich sein?
Der Rahmen für 59€ will unbedingt zu mir und da ich das 16" erst Ende 2019 brauche, möchte ich auch den Scheibenbrems-Umbau versuchen. Einen Fähigen Schweißer hätte ich an der Hand.
Ich hab mir den Faden zwar komplett durchgelesen, aber irgendwie hilft mir das in der Nabenfrage nicht wirklich weiter, da zu viele verschiedene aufgelistet sind.
Wofür habt ihr euch am Ende entschieden?
Besten Dank!


----------



## duc-mo (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich frag mich immer noch wofür ein Dreijähriger Scheibenbremsen braucht... 

Insbesondere wenn man den Umbau nicht selbst machen kann...

Mit ordentlichen Belägen hat meiner am 16er schon Stoppies gemacht und auf Schotter gab's auch so schon wegrutschende Vorderräder... Mehr Bremsleistung ist weder sinnvoll noch nötig. Aber das ist nur meine Erfahrung/ Meinung...


----------



## un..inc (5. Oktober 2018)

Ja und diese Meinung darfst du ja auch gerne haben.
Und ich möchte eben gerne basteln. 
Rahmen entlacken, Teile suchen, Laufräder bauen etc.
Das Thema wurde hier und in genügend anderen Threads schon durchgekaut.
Auch verstehe ich nicht was meine Unfähigkeit Alu zu schweißen mit dem Umbau zu tun hat...
Pulverbeschichten kann ich schließlich auch nicht, darf ich deshalb keine Teile mehr zum Profi geben?
Sorry, aber dein Beitrag trägt NICHTS produktives bei.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Oktober 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer noch wofür ein Dreijähriger Scheibenbremsen braucht...


Für lange Abfahrten, wo es nicht unbedingt auf die Maximalkraft ankommt, sondern darauf, so wenig wie möglich Fingerkraft aufzuwenden. Mit "lang" meine ich Abfahrten von 10 km, wo wir mit dem Kleinen mit Pausen an die 2h unterwegs sind. Das fährt der Kurze an einem Tag zwei mal, worüber ich immer wieder überrascht bin.

Ich hatte zunächst am 16" aus technischen Gründen nur eine Bremse verbaut, da hat er sehr gejammert, wie ihm die Hand weh tut. Seitdem er mit zwei Scheibenbremsen unterwegs ist, gibts darüber keine Klagen mehr. Dass man die Räder beim Bremsen besser nicht blockiert, hat er auch schnell gelernt und das klappt auch mit der bissigen Scheibenbremse sehr gut.

Außerdem kommt natürlich technisches Interesse zum Basteltrieb und der Freude an einem einzigartigen Bike. Die meisten Erwachsenen fahren ja an ihren Rädern auch Komponenten, die sie eigentlich nicht *brauchen*, die ihnen aber das Fahren leichter machen und den Spaß an der Sache erhöhen. Was sollte dagegen sprechen?


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Oktober 2018)

Hi!

Scheibenbremsendiskussion führen ist gegen Windmühlen kämpfen -> machen, freuen!
Wir haben zwei 16 Zoll Räder daheim, und die Maus fährt nur mit dem Disc Bike rum, "weil da die Bremse viel leichter geht". Das erübrigt jede Diskussion für mich, und auch an dem V Brake Bike sind keine Popelbremsen verbaut, sondern was sehr gutes und leichtgängiges.

Schweißen lassen hab ich auch. Ich hab es zwar mal gelernt, aber das Equipment hat nicht jeder rumstehen.
Pulvern hab ich ebenfalls machen lassen.

Kurz umrissen, was hier vielleicht an der ein oder anderen Stelle untergeht.

Lass Dir bis zuletzt die Option V-Brake offen, flex die Sockel erst ab, wenn Du mit der Scheibe 100% zufrieden bist. Sonst bist Du über den point of no return raus.
Denk daran, dass Du die Kettenlänge und deren Spannung schon bei der Anbringung der hinteren Bremse im Auge behältst. Länge der Kette kann man mit einem einzelnen passenden HalfLink Glied in einer normalen Kette (Kettenverschluss HalfLink) recht genau anpassen, der Sattel muss aber hinten in 12Uhr Position über dem Ausfallende sitzen, damit beim Kette Spannen die Überdeckung der Beläge zur Scheibe passt bzw. nicht zu stark abweicht.
Vorne war es bei mir sehr knapp mit der 140er Scheibe zur Gabel und die PM Aufnahme musste abgefräst/abgefeilt werden, damit das alles passte.
Hinten wurde es ebenfalls knapp, meine gewählte Nabe (eine Trial Nabe mit 115 bzw.116mm) musste ich umspacern und danach die Mittigkeit des Laufrads nochmal korrigieren. Auch hier, vorher alle Maße ermitteln, sonst macht man das zweimal.
Meine Naben sind von Echo, ich hab die über AliExpress bezogen, der Link existiert aber nicht mehr.
Hier gibt es die auch, mit "etwas" Aufschlag beim Preis!
https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/naben/hr-naben-116mm

Ansonsten bei AliExpress mal ZHI-R-116 und 100 suchen

Felgen, nimm die 16er Schürmann.
Speichen sind Sapim (Laser oder Race? Muss oben irgendwo stehen...) von Gingko Velotech

Ansonsten, verabschiede Dich (falls Du je drüber nachgedacht hast) von dem Gedanken, dass es günstiger wird, als was fertiges (Beispiel Kubikes 16). Aber individuell ist individuell und Hobbies machen Spaß und kosten Geld. So isses halt.

Bei Fragen melden, gern hier, damit alle was davon haben, wenn Du die Nebenkriegsschauplätze ausblenden kannst. Ansonsten schick ne private Nachricht, ich schau zwar nicht jeden Tag rein, bin aber recht oft da.
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (5. Oktober 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dein Beitrag trägt NICHTS produktives bei.



Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?


----------



## un..inc (5. Oktober 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?


Nö, gar nicht.
Ich habe nur die Sinnhaftigkeit deines Beitrags hinterfragt.



Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Scheibenbremsendiskussion führen ist gegen Windmühlen kämpfen -> machen, freuen!
> Wir haben zwei 16 Zoll Räder daheim, und die Maus fährt nur mit dem Disc Bike rum, "weil da die Bremse viel leichter geht". Das erübrigt jede Diskussion für mich, und auch an dem V Brake Bike sind keine Popelbremsen verbaut, sondern was sehr gutes und leichtgängiges.
> ...



Besten Dank!
Keine Angst, ich mache mir keine Illusionen bezüglich des Preises. Das wäre auch vermessen. 
Mir geht's um den Spaß und darum, dass der Bengel am Ende ein leichtes, funktionales und (hoffentlich) cooles Rad hat.

Vielleicht lasse ich das mit dem Schweißen auch bleiben und mache das so wie Kollege @Dirt-Diggler 


Dirt-Diggler schrieb:


> Adapter ist Eigenbau aus einer 10mm aluplatte . Der Falter klemmt an der Achse und ist gegen verdrehen mit einer zusätzlichen Schraube gesichert.



Wie hast du das da eigentlich mit der Einbaubreite der Nabe gelöst? 
Der Adapter nimmt dir ja Breite weg, oder stehe ich da aufm Schlauch?


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Oktober 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Vielleicht lasse ich das mit dem Schweißen auch bleiben und mache das so wie Kollege @Dirt-Diggler


Boah ... aber da du ja Zeit hast, mach es doch wenigstens schön. Wenn du wen hast, der dir das schweißt, lass das doch machen. Ist auf jeden Fall die sauberste Lösung. Wenn du eh neu pulvern lassen willst...


----------



## un..inc (5. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Boah ... aber da du ja Zeit hast, mach es doch wenigstens schön. Wenn du wen hast, der dir das schweißt, lass das doch machen. Ist auf jeden Fall die sauberste Lösung. Wenn du eh neu pulvern lassen willst...



Das mit dem Pulvern lassen war nur ein Beispiel vorhin.
Ich denke eher, dass ich den Rahmen Roh lasse oder ihn strahle.

Vielleicht hole ich mir auch einfach mal Rahmen und Nabe und probiere mal bissl rum. 
Wenns in die Hose geht ist halt n Hunni weg und ich habe was gelernt.


----------



## duc-mo (5. Oktober 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Nö, gar nicht.
> Ich habe nur die Sinnhaftigkeit deines Beitrags hinterfragt.



Ich hab keine an mich gerichtete Frage gefunden... Hab ich was übersehen?

Ich wollte oben einfach die Motivation erfragen. Gut, die Rückmeldung kam ja in Form des Wunsch selbst etwas zu basteln. Der Spaß an der Sache ist für mich auch völlig legitim.  Ich finde nur es gibt sinnvollere Punkte die dem Kind auch tatsächlich etwas bringen können...

Außerdem habe meine Erfahrung bezüglich der höheren Bremswirkung geäußert. Kann ja sein das dein Kind mit dem 16er andere Sachen macht als meiner... Mein Sohn ist mit 2 1/2 aufs 16er gestiegen und mit 3 3/4 hat er das 20er bekommen. Es sind bisher trotzdem nur leichte Trails möglich aber immerhin... Mit dem 16er ohne Schaltung musste ich bei jedem kleinen Anstieg motivieren / schieben, weil er nicht allein hoch gekommen ist und entsprechend kurz waren die Abfahrten bzw. die Laune wurde schnell eingetrübt. Die Bremse war nie der limitierende Faktor, sondern immer die fehlende Schaltung bzw. der zu lange Gang für den Berg und der zu kurze Gang für die Ebene. Letztlich wollte ich das Gejammer nicht mehr hören und habe ihn ziemlich früh auf das 20er gesetzt. Für uns war das genau richtig, er liebt das Rad und hat das 16er seit dem keinen Millimeter bewegt.

Ich bin einfach der Meinung das beim 16er nicht die Bremse der limitierende Faktor ist. Da dein Kind offenbar noch nicht in dem Alter ist um selbst mit dem 16er zu fahren hast du vielleicht einen anderen Blickwinkel, wer weiß. Ich wollte lediglich meinen Blickwinkel mitteilen.

Les dir meinen Post oben nochmal durch, vielleicht verstehst du jetzt mit der Ergänzung  worum es mir ging und warum ich deine Reaktion etwas überzogen fand...

Ergänzung: Weil es dir offenbar sauer aufgestoßen ist, dass du nicht selbst schweißt... Kwietsch hat ja schön zusammengefaßt, welche Probleme es zu umschiffen gilt und mit welcher Akribie man das Thema bearbeiten muss um auf eine gute Lösung zu kommen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man das nur bedingt "delegieren" kann... Aber ich kenne deine Beziehung zu deinem Schweißer ja auch nicht!


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Oktober 2018)

Es kommt auf den Schweißer an.
Bei meinem Umbau am Jumper hat ein professioneller Industrieschweisser zwar alles erledigt, aber aus Sicht Bikeenthusiast ein paar Schönheitsfehler begangen.

Beim 16 Zoll hat Andy von Worb5 Scooterparts in Koblenz absolut klasse Arbeit abgeliefert.

Ich kenne es aus dem Beruf. Outsourcen verlangt deutlich mehr Vorbereitung und Abstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (6. Oktober 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer noch wofür ein Dreijähriger Scheibenbremsen braucht...


Dein Sohn scheint sehr jung auf das 16er gestiegen zu sein. Du kannst hier im IBC auch in div Laufrad Threads über den Sinn und Unsinn von Scheibenbremsen an Kinderrädern lesen. Unsere Tochter hat am 12" Laufrad eine Disc, und hat damit schon über 300hm am Stück vernichtet, absolut problemlos, und ohne irgend eine ermüdung in der Hand oder ähnlich. Dosierung ist auch problemlos. Ich würde deine Frage deshalb umkehren. Washalb dem 3 Jährigen Kind nicht die beste verfügbare Bremse geben?


----------



## duc-mo (6. Oktober 2018)

Für mich ist bisher eine gut eingestellte V Break die beste Bremse fürs 16Zoll, weil mein Junior bisher nicht nach besseren Bremsen geschrieen hat... 

An beiden Kania ist die Bremse ergonomisch für kleine Hände und gut dosierbar, es sind nur geringe Handkräfte nötig und die Bremsleistung ist mehr als ausreichend um das VR auf Schotter und Sand zum blockieren zu bekommen.

Man kann sicher irgendwie eine Saint mit 200er Scheiben ans 16er schrauben, für mich wäre dabei die Gefahr von Stürzen wegen zu bissiger Dosierung viel zu hoch...

Am 20er kann man sicher über Scheibenbremsen streiten aber die Radgröße hält ja auch länger und mit 5 oder 6 Jahren würde ich dem Wunsch auch zustimmen wenn er geäußert wird... 

Aber wenn ihr mit euren Zweijährigen häufiger so viele Höhenmeter vernichtet dann sind unsere Ansprüche wohl einfach sehr unterschiedlich...


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Diskussion kommt mir ein wenig wie im Leichtbauforum vor, wo man fragt, ob man denn wirklich das letzte Gramm noch rausholen *muss*. Nein, *muss* man sicher nicht. Kann man aber. 

Ich habe bislang keinen Nachteil an den Disc-Brakes feststellen können. Sie sind leichter, besser zu dosieren und kraftsparender zu bedienen als die original verbauten V-Brakes. Blockiertes Hinterrad gibt es hin und wieder (mit und ohne Absicht), über den Lenker ist der Kleine noch nie abgestiegen. Außerdem hat der Umbau super Spaß gemacht und das Bike ist mehr als sehenswert.


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Boah ... aber da du ja Zeit hast, mach es doch wenigstens schön.



So bin ich an mein Projekt auch gegangen. Der Start ist nun fast ein Jahr her und fertig ist noch nichts. Nur ein Problem nach dem nächsten. Wollte auch nen thread dazu starten, da sich aber alles extrem hinzieht und mir die Zeit fehlt, präsentiere ich irgendwann das fertige Rad. Aktuell fehlt die Zeit zum zusammenbauen, ich werde mich am Vorderrad beispielsweise noch mal die Nabe tauschen usw. Da meine Tochter aber schon mal üben soll, habe ich ihr erstmal ein 16er KuBike gekauft an welches ich auch ein FollowMe bauen werde, dafür ist mir das Großprojekt zu schade.


----------



## dirtsurfer (15. April 2019)

So, endlich seit ein paar wochen in Action:


----------



## duc-mo (15. April 2019)

Der Sattelauszug ist ja schon ganz ordentlich... Wie groß ist die Kleine denn?

Das Anfahren würde ich nochmal üben, hat bei uns lang gedauert bis dieses "Anrollern" mal wieder raus war...


----------



## dirtsurfer (15. April 2019)

Sattel hat schon noch luft nach oben - ich denke das Ramones hat eine einigermassen moderne Geo, lange war es ihr zu lang, und sie war auf dem einiges konservativeren 14" Ramones unterwegs. Jetzt stimmt es gut, und man kann vor dem runterfahren auch mal den Sattel etwas absenken.

Muss sie mal messen + Bilder des ganzen Bikes machen.

Anfahren, man sieht es nicht, aber es geht dort bergauf.. klappt sonst viel besser.


----------



## TTurboo (26. September 2021)

@Kwietsch danke für die Inspiration und zahlreiche Tipps die ich rauslesen konnte. 
Habe mir dein Bericht mindestens vier mal durchgelesen  
Jetzt bin ich auch fertig mit Commencal Ramones16“  für mein Sohn. 
Er wird am Dienstag drei aber aktuell ist 16“ noch ein wenig zu groß, werde wohl noch einen 14“ für Übergang auf die Schnelle besorgen müssen.


----------



## Kwietsch (26. September 2021)

TTurboo schrieb:


> @Kwietsch danke für die Inspiration und zahlreiche Tipps die ich rauslesen konnte.
> Habe mir dein Bericht mindestens vier mal durchgelesen
> Jetzt bin ich auch fertig mit Commencal Ramones16“  für mein Sohn.
> Er wird am Dienstag drei aber aktuell ist 16“ noch ein wenig zu groß, werde wohl noch einen 14“ für Übergang auf die Schnelle besorgen müssen.


Hervorragende Arbeit!
Sieht wirklich klasse aus!

viel Spaß damit und fang schon mal mit 20 Zoll an ;-)

Zeit vergeht so schnell, unsere fährt aktuell 24 aber hat schon Mamas kleineres 26er im Auge…der Wahnsinn, wie schnell das geht…


----------

